# Sticky  List of Restricted Species-USA, Canada, UK and Australia



## Lupin

Hi everyone.:wave:

This thread will be for reference purposes and has been created to help you become aware of the restrictions and ban of certain species in your localities.
On the contrary, I have to credit this to someone who took time to hunt down all these which are extremely important especially for those who import several dozens of fish species despite the fact that he is not a member here.

*Note:* If a species is not listed under state law, it may still be illegal to sell/buy/possess/transfer due to federal law/CITES/Lacey Act/Invasive Species Act, etc.

No lists could be found for the following states:
Alaska
Delaware
District of Columbia
North Dakota
Rhode Island
Tennessee
Vermont
West Virginia
Wisconsin

Table of Contents:
Page 1-3-USA
Page 3-Canada, Australia and UK.


----------



## Lupin

ALABAMA:

Alabama Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries Regulation 220-2-.26

(1) No person, firm, corporation, partnership, or association shall possess, sell, offer for sale, import, bring or cause to be brought or imported into the State of Alabama any of the following live fish or animals:

Any Walking Catfish or any other fish of the genus Clarias;

Any Piranha or any fish of the genus Serrasalmus;

Any Black Carp of the genus Mylopharyngodon;

Any species of Mongoose;

San Juan Rabbits, Jack Rabbits or any other species of wild rabbit or hare; or

Any of the following from any area outside the state of Alabama: any member of the family Cervidae (to include but not be limited to deer, elk, moose, caribou), species of coyote, species of fox, species of raccoon, species of skunk, wild rodent, or strain of wild turkey, black bear (Ursus Americanus), mountain lion (Felis concolor), bobcat (Felis rufus), Pronghorn Antelope (Antelocapridae), any nondomestic member of the families Suidae (pigs), Tayassuidae (peccaries), or Bovidae (bison, mountain goat, mountain sheep).

No person, firm, corporation, partnership, or association, shall transport within the state, any member of the above-stated species (whether such member originated within or without the state), except for properly licensed game-breeders pursuant to Section 9-11-31, Code of Alabama 1975.

(2) It shall be unlawful to release any tame turkey, or any other turkey, whether wild or tame, into any of the wild areas of this State.

The provisions of this regulation shall not apply to any turkeys kept by any farmer or landowner of this State for normal agricultural purposes or for personal consumption.

(3) Nutria shall not be propagated or released in this State. No person, firm or corporation shall release any Nutria from captivity in this State or propagate any Nutria for the purpose of stocking in the wild of this State.

(4) All species of sturgeon are hereby declared to be protected fish within this State and any person who shall catch a sturgeon shall immediately return it to the waters from whence it came with the least possible harm.

(5) It shall be unlawful for any person, firm, or corporation to possess a species of sturgeon not native to Alabama waters, to introduce such a species of sturgeon to public waters of Alabama, or to offer for sale or import any such non-native sturgeon in Alabama, except by permit from the Commissioner of the Department of Conservation and Natural Resources.

(6) It shall be unlawful to possess, sell, offer for sale, import, or release any of the following fish: Chinese perch (Siniperca spp.), all snakeheads (Channa spp.), all mud carp (Cirrhinus spp.), or blue back herring (Alosa aestivalis).

(7) It shall be unlawful for any person to possess, sell, offer for sale, import, or release any non-indigenous venomous reptile in or into the State of Alabama, except by written permission of a designated employee of the Department of Conservation and Natural Resources authorized by the Director of the Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries to issue such permits.

(8 ) Except as authorized by permit issued by the Department prior to the date of this amendment, it shall be unlawful for any person to have in possession any live, protected wild bird or wild animal or live embryo, eggs or sperm of these protected wild birds or animals. "Possession'' in this section does not include deer restricted by natural or man made barriers as long as the deer remain wild and are not subject to management practices of domesticated animals.

(9) The provisions of this regulation shall not apply to the exceptions provided for in Section 9-2-13(cool.gif, Code of Alabama 1975. Accredited educational facilities, research facilities, and permitted rehabilitation facilities shall be exempt from this regulation through the written permission of the Director of the Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries or his designee.

Additional wildlife species with restrictions can be found in Regulation 220-2-.96 (vertebrates) and in Regulation 220-2-.98 (invertebrates).


----------



## Lupin

ARIZONA:

The Arizona Game and Fish Commission regulations prohibit the possession of the following "restricted live wildlife" fish species without a special license or exemption:

1. American graling, the species Thymallus arctius.
2. Bass, all species of the family Serranidae.
3. Bighead carp, the species Aristichthys nobilis.
4. Bony tongue, the species Arapaima gigas.
5. Bowfin, the species Amia calva.
6. Catfish, all species of the family Ictaluridae.
7. Crucian carp, the species Carassius carassius.
8. Electric catfish, the species Malapterus electricus.
9. Electric eel, the species Electrophorus electricus.
10. European whitefish or ide, the species Leuciscus idus and Idus idus.
11. Freshwater drum, the species Aplodinotus grunniens.
12. Freshwater stingray, all species of the family Potamotrygonidae.
13. Gars, all species of the family Lepisosteidae.
14. Goldeye, all species of the family Hiodontidae.
15. Herring, all species of the family Clupeidae.
16. Indian carp, all of the species Catla catla, Cirrhina mrigala, and Labeo rohita.
17. Lampreys, all speice sof the family Petromyzontidae.
18. Mooneye, all species of the family Hiodontidae.
19. Nile perch, all species of the genus Lates.
20. Pike, all species of the family Esocidae.
21. Pike topminnow, the species Belonesox belizanus.
22. Piranha, all species of the genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Phygocentrus, Teddyella, Rooseveltiella, and Pygopristis.
23. Shad, all species of the family Clupeidae except threadfin shad, species Dorosoma petenense.
24. Sharks, all species, both marine and freshwater, of the orders Hexanchiformes, Heterodontiformes, Squaliformes, Pristiophoriformes, Squatiniformes, Orectolobiformes, Lamniformes, and Carcharhiniformes.
25. Silver carp, the species Hypopthalmicthys molitrix.
26. Snakehead, all species of the family Ophicephalidae.
27. South American parasitic catfish, all species of the family Trichomycteridae and Cetopsidae.
28. Sunfish, all species of the family Centrarchidae.
29. Tetras, all species of the genus Astyanyx.
30. Tiger fish, the species Hoplias malabaricus.
31. Trout, all species of the family Salmonidae.
32. White amur, the species Ctenopharyngodon idellus.
33. Walking catfish, all species of the family Clariidae.
34. Walleye, the species Stizostedion vitreum.
35. White perch, the species Morone americanus.
36. Yellow perch, the species Perca flavescens.
37. Rudd, the species Scardinius erythropthalmus.

Source: Arizona Game and Fish Commission Regulations R12-4-406(F). The relevant text can be found on page 111 of the following pdf document:
http://www.azgfd.com/pdfs/inside_azg...azgfd_laws.pdf


----------



## Lupin

ARKANSAS:

Controlled under state code and permit program. It shall be unlawful to place silver carp, black carp, or bighead carp into any body of water where ingress into public waters of said fish is not entirely blocked. It is unlawful to engage in the rearing or sale of non-native fish species without first being registered in writing as a vendor of said species with the Director of the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission.

Walking catfish
Stickleback
Mexican banded tetra
Piranha
These prohibited species may be possessed for display and educational purposes with a written permit from the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission. A list of known and approved non-native fish is maintained by the state, and fish intended strictly for aquarium hobbyist trade is excluded from any of these regulations.


----------



## Lupin

CALIFORNIA:

Prohibited fish species -- illegal to import, transport, or possess live specimens w/o a permit

(4) Class Agnatha - Jawless Fishes

(A) Family Petromyzontidae - Lampreys All nonnative species (D).

(5) Class Osteichthyes - Bony Fishes

(A) Family Percichthyidae - Temperate Basses

1. The species Morone americana (White perch) (D).

2. The species Morone chrysops (White bass) (D).

(B ) Family Clupeidae - Herrings Dorosoma cepedianum (Gizzard shad) (D).

(C ) Family Sciaenidae - Drums Aplodinotus grunniens (freshwater drum) (D).

(D) Family Characidae - Characins

1. Astyanax fasciatus (Banded tetra) (D).

2. All species of the genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Taddyella, Rooseveltiella, and Pygopristis (Piranhas) (D).

3. Hoplias malabaricus (Tiger fish) (D).

(E) Family Salmonidae - Trouts Salmo salar (Atlantic salmon) - Restricted in the Smith River watershed (D).

(F) Family Lepisosteidae - Gars All species (D).

(G) Family Amiidae - Bowfins All species (D).

(H) Family Poeciliidae - Livebearers Belonesox belizanus (Pike killifish) (D).

(I) Family Channidae - Snakeheads All species (D).

(J) Family Cyprinidae - Carps and Minnows

1. Leuciscus idus (ide) (D).

2. Ctenopharyngodon idellus (Grass carp) (D), except that permits may be issued to a person, organization or agency for possession of triploid grass carp, under conditions set forth in Section 238.6.

3. Hypophthalmichthys molitrix (Silver carp) (D).

4. Aristichthys nobilis (Bighead carp) (D).

(K) Family Trichomycteridae (Pygidiidae) - Parasitic Catfishes. All species (D).

(L) Family Cetopsidae - Whalelike Catfishes. All species (D).

(M) Family Clariidae - Labyrinth Catfishes All species of the genera Clarias, Dinotopterus, and Heterobranchus (D).

(N) Family Heteropneustidae (Saccobranchidae) - Airsac Catfishes All species (D).

(O) Family Cichlidae - Cichlids

1. Tilapia sparrmani (Banded Tilapia) (D).

2. Tilapia zilli (Redbelly tilapia) (D), except permits may be issued to a person or agency for importation, transportation, or possession in the counties of San Bernardino, Los Angeles, Orange, Riverside, San Diego, and Imperial.

3. Tilapia aurea (Blue tilapia) (D).

4. Tilapia nilotica (Nile tilapia) (D).

(P) Family Anguillidae - Freshwater Eels. All species of genus Anguilla (D).

(Q) Family Esocidae - Pikes all species (D).

(R ) Family Percidae - Perches

1. Perca flavescens (Yellow perch) (D).

2. Stizostedion vitreum (Walleye) (D).

(S) Family Catostomidae - Suckers All members of the genus Ictiobus (Buffalos) (D).

(T) Family Cyprinodontidae - Killifishes Cyprinodon variegatus (Sheepshead minnow) (D).

(6) Class Elasmobranchiomorphi - Cartilaginous Fishes

(A) Family Carcharhinidae - Requiem Sharks All species of genus Carcharhinus (Freshwater sharks) (D).

(B ) Family Potamotrygonidae - River stingrays All species (D).


Source: California Code of Regulations, title 14, section 671. These regulations are promulgated by the California Fish and Game Commission pursuant to statutory authority set forth in the California Fish and Game Code. (There's a statutory list too, but the one from the regulations is more complete. The statutes only contain the original list, whereas the regulations also include all species added by the Commission.)

You can also see the entire list of prohibited animals for California at the following link:

Restricted Animals Of California


----------



## Lupin

COLORADO:

Big Head Carp-_Aristichthys nobilis_
Bowfins-_Amiidae_
Gars-_Lepisosteidae_
Grass Carp

White amur-_Ctenopharyngodon idella_
Black amur-_Mylopharyngodon piceus_
Hybrid amur-_Ctenopharyngodon idella_ x _Aristichthys nobilis_
Green Frog-_Rana clamitans_
Indian carp-_Catla_, _rohu_, _Labeo rohita_, _mrigal_, _Cirrhinus mrigala_
Piranha-Including members of the genera _Serrasalmus_, _Roosevelthiella_ and _Pygocentrus_
Quagga mussels-_Dreissana bugensis Andrusov_
Rudd-_Scardinius erythrophthalmus_
Silver carp-_Hypophthalmichthys molitrix_
Snakeheads or murrels-Members of the _Channa_ and _Ophicephalus_
Sticklebacks-Members of the genera _Apeltes_, _Aulorhynchus_, _Gasterostreus_ and _Pungitius_
Tilapia-All species
Trahira-_Hoplias malabaricus_
Walking catfish-_Clarias batrachus_
Zebra mussels-_Dreissena polymorpha_


----------



## Lupin

CONNECTICUT:

In Connecticut, a permit from the Department of Environmental Protection is
required for the importation into the state of any live fish or live fish eggs,
except for common aquarium species. Here's the text of the regulations
concerning common aquarium species (note that the importation or possession of
piranha and walking catfish is prohibited):

Section 26-55-1(h) of the Regulations of Connecticut State Agencies (RCSA):
(h) No permit shall be required to import, live common aquarium species. The
importation or possession of piranha of the subfamily: Serrasalminae, genera
Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Teddyella, Rooseveltiella, and Pygopristus
and walking catfish of the family Clariidae, genera Clarias, Heteropneustes,
Dinotoplerus and Heterobranchus is prohibited except that the Commissioner may
at his discretion issue permits for the importation and possession, when it is
in the public interest, for public display purposes, of single specimens of
piranha and walking catfish. Such possession permits shall be issued for a
calendar year and the applicant must request renewal of said permit prior to
December thirty-first of the year said permit is in effect. Renewal of said
permit shall be at the discretion of the Commissioner. Such permittee shall
report annually to the Commissioner during the month of December on the status
and health of the specimen for which said permit is issued, except that in the
case of death of said specimen the permittee shall report same to the
Commissioner within seven days.

Possesion or importation of a number of species (and groups of species) is
prohibited, below is the current list of prohibited fish (text from Sec.
26-55-1(i) of the RCSA):

(i) Live fish or live fish eggs of the following species, genera or families may
not be imported in to the state or possessed:
(1) Bowfin (Amia calva);
(2) Gars (Lepisosteidae spp.);
(3) Gizzard shad (Dorosoma cepedianum)
(4) White bass (Morone chrysops),
(5) Freshwater drum (Aplodinotus grunniens);
(6) Snail carp or Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus);
(7) Silver carp (Hypophthalmicthys molitrix);
(8 ) Big Head carp (Aristichthys nobilis);
(9) Tench (Tinca tinca);
(10) Rohu (Labeo rohita);
(11) Calbasu (Labeo calbasa)
(12) Catla (Catla catla);
(13) Mrigal (Cirrhina mrigala);
(14) Mahseer (Tor tor);
(15) Crucian carp (Carassius carassius);
(16) Rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalmus);
(17) European whitefish, Orfe or Ide (Leuciscus idus);
(18 ) Any species of fish whose importation into the United States is prohibited;
(19) Any species of fish designated rare, threatened or endangered;
(20) Any species of fish which the Commissioner determines is potentially
dangerous to humans, established species of fish or established aquatic plants;
(21) Snakehead (including all members of the genus Channa and Parachanna or
their generic synonyms of Bostrychoides, Ophicephalus, Ophiocephalus, and
Parophiocephalus).

Also, this past summer, the importation and/or possession of live fish or live
eggs of all forms of sturgeon (family Acipenseridae) including "sterlet" was
prohibited. It was determined that a potential threat to Atlantic sturgeon and
the federally endangered shortnose sturgeon existed due to competition,
hybridization and disease transmission should other sturgeon be introduced to
Connecticut waters.

Please note that the introduction/liberation/stocking of any species of fish
into CT waters is also prohibited without a permit from the Department of
Environmental Protection (DEP) and that the use of, or sale of common carp
(Cyprinus carpio) and goldfish for use as bait is also prohibited.

Also, there
are a number of aquatic plants (some of which may be popular in the aquarium and
water garden trades) whose possession, transportation, sale, cultivation and/or
distribution is currently prohibited in Connecticut:
Curly leaved pondweed (Potamogeton crispus)
Fanwort (Cabomba caroliniana)
Eurasian water-milfoil (Myriophyllum spicatum)
Variable water milfoil (Myriophyllum heterophyllum)
Parrotfeather (Myriophyllum aquaticum)
Water chestnut (Trapa natans)
Egeria (Egeria densa), also called "Brazilian elodea".
Hydrilla (Hydrilla verticillata)
Common reed (Phragmites australis)
Purple loosestrife (Lythrum salicaria)
Pond water-starwort (Callitriche stagnalis)
Brittle water-nymph (Najas minor)
American water lotus (Nelumbo lutea)
Yellow floating heart (Nymphoides peltata)
Giant salvinia (Salvinia molesta)
Yellow iris (Iris pseudacorus)
Water lettuce (Pistia stratiotes)
Onerow yellowcress (Rorippa microphylla)
Watercress (Rorippa nasturium-aquatticum-*except for watercress without
reproductive structures sold for human consumption


----------



## Lupin

FLORIDA:

Prohibited Fish

Electric Catfish
African Tigerfish
Airbreathing Catfish
Parasitic Catfish
Electric Eel
Lampreys
Piranha
Snakeheads
Tilapias
Trahiras
Airsac Catfish
Green Sunfish
Australian Crayfish
Zebra Mussel
Mitten Crab

Restricted fish

Bighead Carp
Bony-tongue fish
Dorados
FW stingrays
Grass Carp
Nile Perches
Silver Carp
Snail/Black Carp
Tilapia
Walking Catfish
Redclaw Crayfish
Blue Catfish
Red Swamp Crayfish

To protect and conserve Florida's natural aquatic resources and help ensure public safety, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) prohibits (see Prohibited fishes) or restricts (see list above) certain non-native fishes and aquatic fauna. Moreover, no person shall allow or permit any freshwater aquatic organism not native to the state to remain in the waters of any pond which is not maintained or operated for the production of such non-native species.

The FWC uses well-defined criteria to determine where a species should appear on the list. The most current list is available by checking the statutes (See 68A-23.008). Species that were included on the list as of July 2003 are described on this page. In general, prohibited non-native aquatic species, listed in red in the link box above, may not be imported, sold, possessed or transported in Florida. Very limited exceptions are made by permit for viewing at large public aquaria or for research, provided Commission-approved maximum security requirements are met. No exceptions are made for certain prohibited species, such as piranha. Research permits for prohibited aquatic species are also very stringent.
Restricted non-native aquatic species, listed in brown in the link box above, may only be possessed under permit from the executive director. Prior to the issuance of such permit, the facilities where the restricted aquatic species are to be kept and waters where their use is intended may be inspected by Commission personnel to assure that adequate safeguards exist to prevent escape or accidental release into the waters of the state.
Note that much of the information on this page was taken from Fish base and "Living Fishes of the World," by Herald, or from the "Identification Guide to the Restricted and Prohibited Exotic Fishes," which was edited by Lt. Tom Quinn for FWC.

Link: http://floridafisheries.com/Fishes/Restricted.html


----------



## Lupin

GEORGIA:

"Keeping Georgia Wildlife as Pets
Exotic Animals
The animals listed below are examples of the exotic species regulated under Georgia Law. The Department should be consulted before any exotic animals which are not normally domesticated are acquired. Hybrids or crosses between any combination of domestic animals, wildlife, or regulated wild animals and all subsequent generations are regulated in Georgia and may not be held without a license.

Banded tetra
Piranha; all species
Grass, Silver and Bighead carp
Air-breathing catfishes; all species
Parasitic catfishes; all species
Giant walking catfishes; all species
Snakeheads; all species of genera Ophicephalus and Channa
Fresh-water stingray; all species"

See Also:

27-1-1.

This title shall be known and may be cited as the 'Game and Fish Code'.

27-5-5.
( a ) The following animals are considered to be inherently dangerous to human beings and are subject to the license or permit insurance requirements provided for in subsection ( f ) of Code Section 27-5-4

( 3 ) Class Osteichthyes:
( A ) Order Cypriniformes (Suborder Characoidei) : Family Characidae (tetra, piranha): Genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Taddyella, Rooseveltiella, Pygopristis (piranhas) - All species;
( B ) Order Siluriformes: Family Trichomycteridae (parasitic catfishes) : Genera Vandellia (candiru) and Urinophilus; and
( C ) Class Chondrichthyes (cartilaginous fish) : Order Rajiformes : Family Potamotrygonidae (freshwater stingray) - All species

( b ) Except as provided in this Code section, a license or permit is required for the following wild animals and any others as specified by regulation of the board:

( 4 ) Class Osteichthyes (bony fish)
( A ) Order Cypriniformes (Suborder Characoidei): Family Characidae (tetra, piranha) :
( i ) Astynax faciatus (banded tetra);
( ii ) Genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Taddyella, Rooseveltia, Pygopristis (piranhas) - All species:

( B ) Order Cypriniformes (Suborder Cyprinoidei) Family Cyprinidae (carp, grass carp, orfe, etc.)
( i ) Ctenopharyngodon idella (grass carp);
( ii ) Hypophthalmichthys molitrix ( silver carp);
( iii ) Aristichthys nobilis (bighead carp):

( C ) Order Siluriformes:
( i ) Family Clariidae (air-breathing catfishes) - All species;
( ii ) Family Trichomycteridae (parasitic catfishes) - Genera Vandellia (candiru) and Urinophilus - All species;
( iii ) Family Heteropneustidae ( giant walking catfishes) Genus Heteropneustes - All species;

( D ) Order Perciformes (Suborder Channoidei) Family Channidae (snakeheads): Genera Ophicephalus and Channa - All species;

( 5 ) Class Chondrichthys (cartilaginous fish) : Order Rajiformes : Family Potamotrygonidae (fresh-water stingray ) - All species; and

( 6 ) All exotic fish which are not held in aquaria or tanks, provided that, as used in this Code section, 'aquaria or tanks' means containers for holding fish from which no water is discharged, except through periodic cleaning, and which discharged water is passed through a filtering system capable of removing all fish and fish eggs and is disposed of only in a septic tank permitted by the County or in a waste-water treatment system permitted by the Environmental Protection Division of the department. For purposes of this paragraph, exotic fish are all fish species not native to Georgia. This paragraph shall not apply to any species of fish regulated by any other chapter of this title.

Link to Georgia Game and Fish Code (PDF file) - See pages 151 - 162


----------



## Lupin

HAWAII:

LIST OF PROHIBITED FISH

CLASS Chonodrichthyes
ORDER Carcharhiniformes
FAMILY Carcharhinidae
Carcharhinus nicaraguensis shark, Nicaraguan
freshwater
ORDER Myliobatiformes
FAMILY Dasyatidae
Dasyatidae (all species in stingrays, freshwater
family)
ORDER Orectolobiformes
FAMILY Orectolobidae
Orectolobus maculatus shark, spotted carpet;
(shark, wobbegong)
Orectolobus ornatus shark, banded carpet
ORDER Petromyzoniformes
FAMILY Petromyzonidae
Petromyzonidae (all species in lampreys
family)
CLASS Osteichthyes
ORDER Amiiformes
FAMILY Amiidae
Amiidae (all species in family) bowfins; dogfishes;
mudfishes
ORDER Anguilliformes
Anguilliformes (all species in eels
order)
ORDER Atheriniformes
FAMILY Atherinidae
Atherinomorus stipes silversides, hardhead
FAMILY Belonidae
Belonidae (all species in needlefishes
family)
FAMILY Hemirhamphidae
Hemirhamphidae (all species in halfbeaks
family, except
Dermogenys pusillus and
Nomorhamphus celebensis)
FAMILY Poeciliidae
Belonesox belizanus top minnow, pike
ORDER Cypriniformes
FAMILY Characidae
Acestrorhynchus (all species cachorros
in genus)
Catoprion (all species in genus) piranha
Hydrolycus (all species in characins
genus)
Pygocentrus (all species in genus) piranha
Serrasalminae (all species piranha
in subfamily except the
species in the following
genera: Colossoma, pacu;
Metynnis, silver dollar;
Myleus, silver dollar;
Myloplus, myloplus;
and Mylossoma, pacu)
Serrasalmo (all species in genus) piranha
Serrasalmus (all species in piranha
genus)
FAMILY Gymnotidae
Electrophorus electricus eel, electric
ORDER Myctophiformes
FAMILY Synodontidae
Synodus (all species in genus) lizard fishes
ORDER Osteoglossiformes
FAMILY Osteoglossidae
Arapaima gigas pirarucu
ORDER Perciformes
FAMILY Channidae
Channidae; (Ophiocephaloidae) snake heads
(all species in family, except
Ophiocephalus striatus)
FAMILY Cichlidae
Batrachops (all species in genus) cichlid, pike
Crenicichla (all species in genus) cichlid, pike
FAMILY Eleotrididae
Dormitator maculatus sleeper, spotted
Eleotris (all species in genus) sleepers
Mogurnda mogurnda gudgeon, purple striped
FAMILY Sciaenidae
Pogonias cromis drum, black
Sciaenops ocellatus drum, red
FAMILY Sparidae
Pagrus major bream, red sea
ORDER Polypteriformes
FAMILY Polypteridae
Polypteridae (all species in fishes, bichir
family)
ORDER Scorpaeniformes
FAMILY Scorpaenidae
Amblyapistus taenianotus rouge fish
Dendrochirus zebra lion fish, zebra
Inimicus didactylum sea goblin, popeyed
Paracentropogon longispinis scorpion fish, wispy
Pterois (all species in genus) lion fishes
Scorpaena (all species in genus) scorpion fishes
Scorpaenodes (all species in scorpion fishes
genus)
Synanceia horrida stone fish
Synanceia verrucosa stone fish
Taenianotus triacanthus leaf fish, sailfin
ORDER Semionotiformes
FAMILY Lepisosteidae
Lepisosteidae (all species in garpikes
family)
ORDER Siluriformes
FAMILY Ariidae
Ariidae (all species in family) catfishes, ariid
FAMILY Bagridae
Bagrichthys hypselopterus catfish, black lancer
Clarotes (all species in genus) catfishes, clarotes
FAMILY Clariidae
Clariidae (all species in catfishes
family, except Clarias fuscus)
FAMILY Doradidae
Doradidae (all species in catfishes, doradid
family)
FAMILY Malapteruridae
Malapterurus electricus catfish, electric
FAMILY Pimelodidae
Phractocephalus hemiliopterus catfish, redtailed
Pseudopimelodus transmontanus catfish, Peruvian mottled
Pseudoplatystoma fasciatum catfish, tiger shovelnose
FAMILY Plotosidae
Plotosidae (all species in eels, catfish
family)
FAMILY Siluridae
Wallago attu catfish, helicopter
FAMILY Trichomycteridae
Vandellia cirrhosa candiru
ORDER Synbranchiformes
FAMILY Synbranchidae
Synbranchus afer moray, freshwater
Synbranchus marmoratus moray, freshwater
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
can be imported with a permit from the Hawaii Dept. of Agriculture for 1) research and exhibition purposes.

PHYLUM Chordata
CLASS Chonodrichthyes
ORDER Carcharhiniformes
FAMILY Carcharhinidae
Carcharhinus amblyrhynchos shark, gray reef
Carcharhinus galapagensis shark, Galapagos
Carcharhinus longimanus shark, oceanic whitetip
Carcharhinus limbatus shark, blacktip
CLASS Osteichthyes
ORDER Acipenseriformes
FAMILY Acipenseridae
Acipenser baeri sturgeon, Siberian
Acipenser brevirostrum sturgeon, shortnose
Acipenser fulvescens sturgeon, lake
Acipenser guldenstadti sturgeon, Russian
Acipenser guldenstadti x Huso huso sturgeon, Oceber
Acipenser medirostris sturgeon, green
Acipenser oxyrhynchus sturgeon, Atlantic
Acipenser ruthenus sturgeon, Siberian;
sterlet
Acipenser ruthenus x Huso huso sturgeon, Bester
Acipenser stellatus sturgeon, Servuga (starry)
Huso huso sturgeon, Beluga
Scaphirhynchus albus sturgeon, pallid
Scaphirhynchus platorhynchus sturgeon, shovelnose
FAMILY Polyodontidae
Polyodon spathula paddlefish
ORDER Atheriniformes
FAMILY Atherinidae
Menidia beryllina silverside
ORDER Cypriniformes
FAMILY Cyprinidae
Notemigonus crysoleucas minnow, golden shiner
Pimephales promelas minnow, fathead
FAMILY Erythrinidae
Hoplias malabaricus tiger fish
ORDER Perciformes
FAMILY Mugilidae
Mugil cephalus mullet, striped
FAMILY Nototheniidae
Dissostichus mawsoni cod, Antarctic
Notothenia (all species in genus) cod, Antarctic
FAMILY Siganidae
Lo magnificus foxface, white
(rabbitfish)
Lo uspi foxface, bicolor
(rabbitfish)
Lo vulpinus lo, foxface (rabbitfish)
Siganus corallinus rabbitfish, spotted
Siganus lineatus goldenspot
Siganus puellus rabbitfish, blueline
Siganus vermiculatus rabbitfish, vermiculated
Siganus vermiculatus rabbitfish, spinefoot
Siganus virgatus rabbitfish, barhead
ORDER Siluriformes
FAMILY Clariidae
Clarias fuscus catfish, Chinese
ORDER Synbranchiformes
FAMILY Synbranchidae
Monopterus albe eel, rice paddy
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
can be imported with a permit from the Hawaii Dept. of Agriculture for commercial or private purposes.

PHYLUM Chordata
CLASS Chondrichthyes
ORDER Carcharhiniformes
FAMILY Carcharhinidae
Carcharhinus melanopterus shark, black-tip reef
Cephaloscyllium ventriosum shark, swell
FAMILY Hemigaleidae
Triaenodon obesus shark, white-tip reef
FAMILY Triakidae
Rhinnotriakis henlei shark, smoothound
Triakis semifascitum shark, leopard
ORDER Heterodontiformes
FAMILY Heterodontidae
Heterodontus zebra shark, highfin
ORDER Orectolobiformes
FAMILY Brachaeluridae
Brachaelurus waddi shark, blind
FAMILY Ginglymostomatidae
Ginglymostoma cirratum shark, nurse
FAMILY Hemiscyllidae
Chiloscyllium colax shark, banded
Hemiscyllium ocellatum shark, epaulette
FAMILY Stegostomatidae
Stegostoma fasciatum shark, zebra
CLASS Osteichthyes
ORDER Acipenseriformes
FAMILY Acipenseridae
Acipenser transmontanus sturgeon, white
ORDER Atheriniformes
FAMILY Anablepidae
Anableps (all species in genus) four-eyes
Jenynsia (all species in genus) livebearer
FAMILY Goodeidae
Allodontichthys (all species darter goodeid
in genus)
Alloophorus (all species in genus) goodeid
Allotoca (all species in genus) goodeid
Ameca (all species in genus) goodeid
Ataeniobius (all species in genus) goodeid
Chapalichthys (all species goodeid
in genus)
Characodon (all species in genus) goodeid
Girardinichthys (all species goodeid
in genus)
Goodea (all species in genus) goodea
Hubbsina (all species in genus) goodeid
Ilyodon (all species in genus) goodeid
Neoophorus (all species in genus) goodeid
Skiffia (all species in genus) goodeid
Xenoophorus (all species goodeid
in genus)
Xenotaenia (all species in genus) goodeid
Xenotoca (all species in genus) goodeid
Zoogoneticus (all species in goodeid
genus)
FAMILY Poeciliidae
Alfaro (all species in genus) livebearer
Brachyrhaphis (all species in bishop
genus)
Carlhubbsia (all species in genus) widow
Cnesterodon (all species in genus) millionfish
Flexipenis (all species in genus) mosquitofish
Gambusia (all species in genus mosquitofish
except Gambusia amistadensis,
G. gaigei, G. georgei,
G. heterochir and G. nobilis)
Girardinus (all species in genus) girardinus
Heterandria (all species in genus) mosquitofish
Heterophallus (all species in strange-fin
genus)
Limia (all species in genus) molly
Neoheterandria (all species in killifish
genus)
Phallichthys (all species in widow
genus)
Phalloceros (all species in genus) livebearer
Phalloptychus (all species in livebearer
genus)
Phallotorynus (all species in livebearer
genus)
Poecilia (all species in genus) molly
Poeciliopsis (all species in livebearer
genus except Poeciliopsis
occidentalis)
Priapella (all species in genus) livebearer
Priapichthys (all species in diamond-scale
genus)
Pseudopoecilia (all species in diamond-scale
genus)
Quintana (all species in genus) livebearer
Scolichthys (all species in genus) mosquitofish
Tomeurus (all species in genus) prongfin
Xenodexia (all species in genus) livebearer
Xenophallus (all species in genus) mosquitofish
Xiphophorus (all species in genus) platy
ORDER Cypriniformes
FAMILY Cyprinidae
Aristichthys nobilis carp, bighead
Ctenopharyngodon idellus carp, grass (white amur)
Hypophthalmichthys molitrix carp, silver
Mylopharyngodon piceus carp, black
ORDER Gonorynchiformes
FAMILY Chanidae
Chanos chanos milkfish
ORDER Perciformes
FAMILY Centrarchidae
Micropterus salmoides bass, Florida largemouth
floridanus
FAMILY Centropomidae
Lates calcarifer bass, Asian sea
FAMILY Channidae
Ophiocephalus (Channa) striatus pongee (snakehead)
FAMILY Cichlidae
Oreochromis aureus tilapia, blue
Oreochromis mossambicus tilapia, Mozambique
Oreochromis spilurus tilapia
Paretroplus polyactis cichlid, Damba
Paretroplus sp. "lamena" cichlid, Damba
FAMILY Percichthyidae
Morone saxatalis x Morone chrysops bass, hybrid striped
FAMILY Potophaenidae
Coryphaena hippurus mahimahi
ORDER Pleuronectiformes
FAMILY Bothidae
Paralichthys olivaceus flounder, Japanese (hirame)
ORDER Salmoniformes
FAMILY Salmonidae
Oncorhynchus kisutch salmon, coho
Oncorhynchus mykiss trout, rainbow
Oncorhynchus tshawytscha salmon, Chinook
Salmo gairdnerii trout, rainbow
Salmo salar salmon, atlantic

Source: Hawaii Dept. of Agriculture's Administrative Rules.
http://www.hawaiiag.org/hdoa/adminrules/AR-71P.pdf
http://www.hawaiiag.org/hdoa/adminrules/AR-71RA.pdf
http://www.hawaiiag.org/hdoa/adminrules/AR-71RB.pdf


----------



## Lupin

IDAHO:

The section below (Item c) is the only list that would be considered prohibited in Idaho at this time. This list is the following IDAPA rule section.

IDAPA 13 TITLE 01 CHAPTER 10

13.01.10 - RULES GOVERNING THE IMPORTATION, POSSESSION, RELEASE, SALE OR SALVAGE OF WILDLIFE

100.PERMITS, REQUIREMENTS FOR IMPORT, EXPORT, TRANSPORT AND SALE.

No person shall import, export, transport into or cause to be transported within, release or sell within the state of Idaho any living wildlife including wildlife eggs without having first obtained a permit from, and on a form prescribed by, the Director of the Idaho Department of Fish and Game. However, no permit shall be issued by the Director for such importation, transportation or release or sale if the wildlife or eggs thereof would pose a threat to wildlife in the state of Idaho either through threat of disease, genetic contamination or displacement of, or competition with existing species and provided that: (3-23-94)

01. Import, Export, Transport, or Sell Restrictions. No permit shall be required from the Department of Fish and Game to import, export, transport or sell the following: (3-23-94)

a. Animals or their eggs normally considered to be of agricultural or domestic types currently common to Idaho which shall not include any wildlife. (3-23-94)

b. Mammals classified as furbearers by the Idaho Fish and Game Commission, and that are to be used for purposes provided for in Chapter 30 of Title 25, Idaho Code. (3-23-94)

c. Ornamental or tropical aquarium fish of varieties commonly accepted for interstate shipment, but not including green sturgeon (Acipenser medirostris), white sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus), walking catfish (family Claridae), bowfin (Amia calva), gar (family Lepiostidae), piranhas (Serrasalmus sp., Rosseveltiella sp. Pygocentrus sp.), rudd (Scardinus erythropthalmus), Ide (Leuciscus idus), grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella), and snakeheads or china fish (Channa sp.). (3-23-94)


----------



## Lupin

ILLINOIS:

Aquaculture, transportation, stocking, importation and/or possession of aquatic life is controlled under state code and a permit program.

Species prohibited for use as bait include the following:
-rusty crayfish
-river ruffe
-round goby
-tube nose goby
-rudd
Any species that does not appear on the Aquatic Life Approved Species List is illegal to raise, transport, stock, import or possess without permission of the DNR Director. For such exotic species, an aquaculture permit combined with a Letter of Authorization to Import/Possess is required. Persons requesting to rear a species not on the List must have their facilities inspected to see if they meet the criteria set by the Aquaculture Advisory Committee. Permits are granted on a case by case basis.


----------



## Lupin

INDIANA:

312 IAC 9-6-7 Exotic fish

Authority: IC 14-22-2-6

Illegal fish possession (312 IAC 9-6-7)

Prohibits importation, possession, or release into public or private waters of specified live fish. As of December 1, 2002, an emergency rule was enacted to prohibit use of:
exotic catfish (Clariidae),
bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis),
black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus),
silver carp (Hypophthalmichtys molitrix),
white perch (Morone americana),
snakehead fish (Channidae),
rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalmus),
ruffe (Gymnocephalus cernuus),
round goby (Neogobius melanostomus) or
tubenose goby (Proterorhinus marmoratus ).
An aquaculture permit may be provided for medical, educational or scientific research purposes. The Natural Resources Commission adopted a permanent rule to cover these species in 2003.

taxa: live walking catfish, round goby, rudd, tubnose goby, ruffe, bighead carp, black carp, silver carp, white perch, snakehead fish or hybrids thereof.

uses: import, possess, propagate, buy, sell, barter, trade, transfer, loan or release into public or private waters

exempts: holders of an aquaculture permit for medical, educational, or scientific research properly accredited zoological park as defined in 312 IAC 9-6-8(i) during interstate shipment conditions: must comply with federally listed injurious species in Lacey Act (18 USC 42) and 50 CFR 16

administration: IDNRDivision of Fish and Wildlife


----------



## Lupin

IOWA:

It is illegal to possess, introduce, purchase, sell or transport aquatic invasive species.

Bighead carp, silver carp, Eurasian watermilfoil, zebra mussels and other nonnative aquatic species threaten Iowa waters. These aquatic invaders do not occur naturally in our lakes and rivers. When transplanted into them, these exotic species can cause ecological and economic harm by displacing native plants and animals, damaging water resources, and interfering with waterbased recreation, including fishing.

The good news is that most of Iowa waters are not infested with aquatic nuisance species. The main way these invasive species spread between waterbodies is by hitching a ride with anglers, boaters and other water recreationists on boats and equipment, on aquatic plants, and in water. If you leave a waterbody without taking precautions, you may be spreading the invasive species from one waterbody to another.

Fortunately, there are a few simple actions you can take to prevent their spread:

* Inspect your boat, trailer, and equipment and remove any visible plants, animals, or mud before leaving a waterbody.
* Drain water from your boat, motor, live well and bilge before leaving a waterbody.
* Dispose of unwanted bait in the trash. Never release fish, animals or plants into a waterbody unless they came from that waterbody.
* Rinse or dry your boat, trailer, and fishing equipment to remove or kill species that were not visible when you left a waterbody. Before transporting to another waterbody, rinse with high pressure and/or hot (104 degrees) water or dry for at least five days.
* Learn to identify aquatic nuisance species and report any suspected sightings to the nearest DNR fisheries station.

Aquatic Nuisance Species Laws
It is illegal for anglers to possess, introduce, purchase, sell, or transport aquatic invasive species in Iowa except when a species is being removed from watercraft and equipment, is caught and immediately killed or returned to the water from which it came, or is being transported in a sealed container for identification purposes. It is also illegal to introduce any live fish, except for hooked bait, into public waters.


Nuisance Species
Zebra Mussel Purple Loosestrife Carp Spiny Water Flea Goldfish
Round Goby Eurasian Watermilfoil Ruffe Rudd Daphnia lumholzi
Warning! PLEASE HELP KEEP THESE SPECIES OUT OF IOWA WATERS! Warning!

WHEN YOU GO TO ANY WATER BODY, DRAIN YOUR LIVE WELL AND EMPTY YOUR BAIT BUCKET, YOU MAY HAVE SOME UNWELCOME HITCHHIKERS.

What are nuisance species?

"Nuisance" species- those organisms that are introduced into habitats where they are not native- are severe world-wide agents of habitat alteration and degradation. They are a major cause of loss in biological diversity, and are often considered "biological pollutants."

Why are nuisance species a concern?

Introducing nuisance species accidentally or intentionally is risky business. Freed from the predators, parasites, pathogens, and competitors that have kept their numbers in check in their native habitats, these species, when introduced into new habitats, often overrun their new home and crowd out the previous, native occupants. When the new habitat provides a favorable environment and enough food, the populations of the exotics will explode. Once established, these species can rarely be eliminated.

Where do nuisance species come from?

Most species introductions are the work of humans. Some introductions, such as that of the Common Carp (Cyprinus carpio) and purple loosestrife (Lythrum salicaria), are intentional and do unexpected damage. But many exotic introductions are accidental. The species are carried in on animals, vehicles, ships, commercial goods, produce, and even clothing. Some species introductions are ecologically harmless and some are even beneficial. However, other species introductions are harmful to recreation and ecosystems. They have even caused the extinction of some native species- especially those of confined habitats such as islands and aquatic ecosystems.

Are all introduced species bad?

No, they aren't all bad. There are also several non-native species in Iowa waters that are not harmful to native species. In fact, some of them are stocked as popular game fishes. These non-invasive species include:

* Rainbow Trout
* Brown Trout
* Spotted Bass
* Redear Sunfish
* "Wipers"--a hybrid cross of White Bass and Striped Bass


----------



## Lupin

KANSAS:

Controlled under state code and permit program.

Prohibited species include the following:
-walking catfish (Clarias batachus)
-silver carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix)
-bighead carp (Aristichthys nobilis)
Any live member of the fish and the bird species listed in subsection (1) and possessed prior to February 1, 1978 may be retained in possession, in close confinement, by making application to the secretary stating the circumstances, location and other information by which the animal came into possession. The manner in which the specimen is to be used shall be identified in the application.


----------



## Lupin

KENTUCKY:

301 KAR 1:122. Importation, possession; live fish.

RELATES TO: KRS 150.025, 150.175, 150.180, 150.190

STATUTORY AUTHORITY: KRS 150.025

NECESSITY, FUNCTION, AND CONFORMITY: KRS 150.025 authorizes the department to promulgate administrative regulations regarding the taking of wildlife to carry out the purposes of KRS Chapter 150, including the protection and conservation of wildlife. This administrative establishes the species of aquatic life which are prohibited in the Commonwealth.

Section 1. No live fish, live minnow or live bait organisms, including a reproductive part thereof, not native or established in Kentucky waters shall be bought, sold, possessed, imported, used or released into the waters of this Commonwealth, except as specified in Sections 2 and 4 of this administrative regulation.

Section 2. Exceptions. (1) Aquarium species except those in Section 3 of this administrative regulation may be imported, sold, or possessed in aquaria, but shall not be released directly or indirectly into the waters of this Commonwealth.

(2) Triploid (sterile) grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella) may be imported, sold, or possessed provided the proper permit is obtained as provided in 301 KAR 1:171.

(3) Diploid (fertile) grass carp may be imported and possessed only by certified propagators for the exclusive purpose of producing triploid grass carp.

(4) Other nonnative fishes may be imported, possessed, and sold with the approval of the Division of Fisheries.

Section 3. The following live aquatic organism shall not be imported, sold, or possessed in aquaria:

(1) Subfamily Serrasalmoniae - piranha, piraya, pirae, or tiger characins.

(2) Astyanax ficiatus mexicanus - Mexican banded tetra, Mexican minnow or Mexican tetra.

(3) Petromyzon marinum - sea lamprey.

(4) Genus Clarias - walking catfish.

(5) Genus Ophicaphalus or Channa - snakeheads of Asia and Africa.

(6) Dreissena polymorpha - zebra mussel.

Section 4. Commissioner Approval. The commissioner may permit the importation of a banned aquatic species if the applicant demonstrates that the species shall be used for legitimate scientific or educational purposes. (KFWR-F-LF1-1; 1 Ky.R. 346; eff. 2-5-75; Am. 8 Ky.R. 1154; eff. 6-2-82; 12 Ky.R. 1356; eff. 3-4-86; 16 Ky.R. 377; eff. 11-4-89; 17 Ky.R. 1796; eff. 12-19-90; 29 Ky.R. 514; eff. 10-9-2002.)


----------



## Lupin

LOUISIANA:

Ã‚Â§319. Exotic fish; importation, sale, and possession of certain exotic species prohibited; permit required; penalty

A. No person, firm, or corporation shall at any time possess, sell, or cause to be transported into this state by any other person, firm, or corporation, without first obtaining the written permission of the secretary of the Department of Wildlife and Fisheries, any of the following species of fish: freshwater electric eel (Electrophorus sp.); rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalmus); all members of the families Synbranchidae (Asian swamp eels); Channidae (snakeheads); Clariidae (walking catfishes); Trichomycteridae (pencil catfishes); all species of tilapia, and carp, except koi or common carp (Cyprinus carpio) and goldfish (Carassius auratus). Any fish which requires a permit under the provisions of this Subsection shall not be returned to the water if taken from state waters, and any such fish may be possessed only by properly permitted people or if the fish is dead.

B. All permits granted under the provisions hereof shall be on an annual basis except for permits issued for triploid grass carp possession and transportation for aquatic plant control. All requests for such permission shall indicate the source, number, and destination of the species named therein.

C. The provisions contained herein shall be enforced by the commission, and its decision in the granting or denial of the permission referred to herein shall be final.

D. No person shall have in possession or sell in this state a piranha or Rio Grande Cichlid; except that, piranha may be possessed and displayed at the Aquarium of the Americas, Audubon Institute, New Orleans, as authorized by a special permit issued by the department, under conditions the department deems necessary to prevent their introduction into waters of the state. Neither the permit nor the conditions and requirements thereof shall be required to be adopted pursuant to the provisions of the Administrative Procedure Act.

E. Violation of any of the provisions of this Section constitutes a class four violation.

Acts 1974, No. 223, Ã‚Â§1. Amended by Acts 1981, No. 837, Ã‚Â§3; Acts 1981, No. 838, Ã‚Â§1; Acts 1982, No. 94, Ã‚Â§1; Acts 1988, No. 939, Ã‚Â§1, eff. July 26, 1988; Acts 1990, No. 695, Ã‚Â§1, eff. July 20, 1990; Acts 1992, No. 528, Ã‚Â§1, eff. June 29, 1992; Acts 1995, No. 1142, Ã‚Â§1; Acts 2003, No. 91, Ã‚Â§1, eff. May 28, 2003.

Updated by Rich 9/15/05. Source: http://www.legis.state.la.us/lss/lss.asp?doc=105196


----------



## Lupin

MAINE:

Please note: Maine does NOT have a Restricted Species list. This was confirmed by emails from:

Wendy Bolduc
Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife
Information Center

Susan Zayac
Maine Warden Service


What the State of Maine DOES have is an Unrestricted Fish and Wildlife Species list. If a fish is not included on this list then you cannot legally possess that fish in the State of Maine.

Link to complete Unrestricted Fish and Wildlife Species list for Maine


UNRESTRICTED FISH AND WILDLIFE SPECIES

Listed Species: The following species of wildlife, including tropical fish, aquatics and invertebrates do not require an importation permit, and can be traded by commercial pet shops, pursuant to Title 12 MRSA 7237, and 7377 and Regulations Chapter 2.3 and 7.60: ?Acceptable species of tropical fish and wildlife that may be imported without an importation permit shall be designated by the Commissioner, a list of which shall be maintained and made available by the Department. The acceptability of such species to be imported or possessed shall be based on an informed determination by the Commissioner that the species will not cause an unreasonable risk to indigenous species, or their habitats, or pose other dangers to the natural community, in captivity or if accidentally or intentionally released into the wild.?

Many species have already been considered and rejected. Among these are tarantulas and snails. Tarantulas - All are restricted, but certain species may be approved under a special importation permit for individuals (not for pet shop trade). Snails - Because they serve as intermediate host for a wide range of aquatic parasites and other pathogens, all snails (Gastropoda) are restricted and can be imported only by a special importation permit with specific health certifications, therefore snails cannot be traded by commercial pet shops.

Alphabetical List of FISHES by Scientific Name

Scientific Name (genus & species subspecies))
Common Names Used in Trade and Sale of Fishes

Abramites hypselonotus hypselonotus
High-Backed Headstander

Acanthodoras spinosissimus
Cat, Talking Catfish Spiny Catfish

Acantopsis dialuzona
Long-Nosed Loach Horse-Face Loach

Acestrorhynchus falcatus
Barracuda, Freshwater; Spotted Cachorro

Acestrorhynchus falcirostris
Barracuda, Amazon Cachorro ; Dog Characin

Aequidens pulcher
Cichlid, Blue Spot Cichlid Blue Acara

Aequidens rivulatus
Cichlid, Green Terror Esmeralda Cichlid

Agamyxis pecthifrons
Cat, White-Spot Doradid Talking Catfish Spotted Doras

Altolamprologus compressiceps
Cichlid, Compressiceps Compressed Cichlid

Amblydoras hancockii
Cat, Hancock's Doradid Talking Catfish Striped Doras Flying Pan Catfish Hancock's Amblydoras

Amphilophus labiatus
Cichlid, Red Devil Thicklips Cichlid

Amphilophus labiatus
Red Devil Thicklips Cichlid

Anablep anableps
Four-Eyes Striped Four-Eyed Fish

Ancistrus hoplogenys
Snowflake Bristlenose

Ancistrus lineolataus
Big-spot Bristlenose

Ancistrus temminckii; A. dolichopterus
Temminck's Bristlenose, Bristlenose Catfish

Anostomus anostomus amostomus
Striped Anostomus Striped Headstander

Anostomus garmani
Gray-Lined Anostomus

Anostomus gracilis
Anostomus, four-spot Four-Spotted Headstander

Anostomus spiloclistron
False Three-Spotted Anostomus

Anostomus taeniatus
Lisa Anostomus, Lisa

Anostomus ternetzi
Ternetz's Anostomus Red-Mouth Headstander

Anostomus trimaculatus
Odd-Lip Anostomus

Anostomus trimaculatus
Three-Spot Anostomus

Anostomus varius
Checkerboard Anostomus

Apistogramma agassizii
Agissiz Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma bitaeniata
Banded Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma borellii
Borelli?s Dwarf Cichlid, Yellow Dwarf Cichlid, Umbrella Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma cacatuoides
Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid, Big Mouth Apistogramma, Crested Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma pertensis
Net Dwarf Cichlid, Amazon Dwarf Cichlid, Pertensis Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma trifasciata trifasciata
Three-Stripe Dwarf Cichlid, Blue Apistogramma, Drifasciata Dwarf Cichlid

Aplocheilus panchax panchax
Blue Panchax Panchax Panchax Panchax

Apteronotus albifrons
Black Ghose Knife Fish Ghost Knifefish Black Ghost

Apteronotus leptrohynchus
Long-Nosed Black Ghost Knife Fish Brown Ghost

Archocentrus nigrofasciatus
Zebra Cichlid Convict Cichlid

Arius seemani
Arius Catfish West American Shark Cat Jordon's Catfish Shark Catfish

Asiphonichthys condei
Tetra, Glass Glass Headstander Small-scaled Glass-characin

Astatotilapia bloyeti
Bloyet's Mouthbrooder

Astronotus ocellatus
Oscar Red Oscar Peacock Cichlid Velvet Cichlid . Includes: Big-Spot Oscar, Marble Oscar, Plane-Colour Oscar, Blackfin Oscar, Red-Pearl Oscar.

Astronotus ocellatus albino
Albino Oscar

Astyanax fasciatus mexicanus
Blind Cave Tetra

Badis badis.badis
Badis Blue Dwarf Dwarf Perch Chameleonfish Dwarf Chameleon Fish

Bagrichthys hypselpterus
Cat, Black Lancer Catfish

Balantiocheilus melanopterus
Tricolor Shark Bala Shark Silver Shark

Barbichthys laevis
Sucker Barb Siam Highfin Shark Sucker Barb

Barbus arulius
Arulius Barb Longfin Barb Filament Barb

Barbus bimaculatus
Two-Spotted Barb Red-Striped Barb

Barbus conchonius
Rosy Barb Red Barb

Barbus everetti
Clown Barb Everett's Barb

Barbus lateristriga
T-Barb Spanner Barb

Barbus nigrofasciatus
Black-Ruby Barb Ruby Barb Purple-Headed Barb

Barbus oligolepis
Checkered Barb Checkerboard Barb Island Barb Iridescent Barb Chequer Barb

Barbus sachsi
Golden Barb Sachs' Barb Gol-Finned Barb

Barbus schwanefeldi
Tinfoil Barb Schwanenfeld's Barb

Barbus semifasciolatus
Green Barb Thin-Banded Barb Chineses Barb Half-Striped Bab Half-Banded Barb Gold Bard

Barbus tetrazona.tetrazona
Tiger Barb Sumatran Barb

Barbus titteya
Cherry Barb

Bedotia geayi
Madagascan Rainbowfish `

Belonesox belizanus belizanus
Pike Topminnow; Piketop Minnow; Pike Killifish; Pike Livebearer

Betta anabatoides
Pearly Betta,

Betta bellica
Slender Betta,

Betta picta
Painted Betta

Betta splendens
Betta, Chinese fighting fish

Botia dario
Bengal Loach; Queen Loach

Botia lecontei
Le Conti's Loach Red-Finned Loach Red-Tailed Blue Shark Gold Fin Loach

Botia lohachata
Pakistani Loach; Pakistani Shark

Botia macracanthus
Clown Loach Tiger Botia

Botia modesta
Orange-Finned Loach

Botia morleti
Hora's Loach Cream Botia; Skunk Loach

Botia striata
Zebra Loach Striped Botia

Boulengerella maculata
Spotted Pike Characin

Brachydanio albolineatus
Pearl Danio Gold Danio Spotted Danio

Brachydanio frankei
Leopard Danio

Brachydanio rerio
Zebra Danio Zebra

Brachygobius doriae
Golden-Banded Goby Doria's Bumblebee Goby Doria's Bumblebeefish

Brachygobius doriae
Golden-Banded Goby Doria's Bumblebee Goby Doria's Bumblebeefish

Brochis splendens
Common Brochis Green Brochis Emerald Catfish Sailfin Corydoras Short-Bodied Catfish

Callichthys callichthys callichthys
Slender Armored Catfish Bubble-Nest-Building Catfish Armored Catfish Callichthys Catfish

Carassius auratus auratus
Goldfish

Carnegiella strigata strigata
Marble Hatchetfish

Chaca bankanensis
Frogmouth Catfish Chocolate Frogmouth Catfish

Chalceus macrolepidotus
Chalceus, Yellow-Finned Chalceus Pink-Tailed Characin Pink-Tailed Chalceus

Chanda ranga
Indian Glassfish Glassfish Glass Perch

Charax gibbosus
Glass Headstander Humpbacked Headstander Glass Characin

Chilodus punctatus
Spotted Headstander, Pearl Headstander, Spotted Headstander

Cichla ocellaris
Pike Cichlid Peacock Bass Peacock Cichlid Eyespot Cichlid Lukanani

Cichlasoma cyanoguttatum
Rio Grande Perch Texas Cichlid Pearl Cichlid

Cichlasoma portalegrensis
Port Cichlid Black Acara Port Acara Brown Acara Golden Cichlid

Cleithracara maronii
Cichlid, Keyhole Cichlid

Colisa fasciata
Banded Gourami Little Giant Gourami Giant Gourami Striped Gourami Banded Gourami Indian Gourami Rainbow Gourami

Colisa labiosa
Gourami, Thick Lipped Gourami

Colisa lalia
Gourami, Dwarf Gourami Sunset Gourami

Colisa sota
Gourami, Honey Gourami Honeycomb Gourami Honey Dwarf Gourami

Corydoras aeneus
Bronze Catfish Schultz's Catfish Aeneus Catfish

Corydoras arcuatus
Corydora, Skunk Cat Arched Corydoras Skunk Cory Tabatinga Catfish

Corydoras elegans
Corydoras, Elegant Cory

Corydoras melanistius melanistius
Black-Spotted Corydoras Black Sail Cory

Corydoras metae
Corydoras, Bandit Cory, Masked Corydoras

Corydoras nattereri
Corydoras, Blue Cory Natterer's Catfish Blue Catfish

Corydoras panda
Corydoras, Panda Cory

Corydoras pygmaeus
Cat, Pygmy Corydoras

Corydoras reticulatus
Corydoras, Network Catfish Reticulated Corydoras

Corydoras robineae
Flagtail Corycat Robina's Cory Mrs Schwartz's Catfish Flagtail Corydoras

Corydoras schwartzi
Schwartz's Cory

Corydoras trilineatus
Catfish, Leopard Corydoras False Julii Catfish Three-Line Cory

Corydorus paleatus
Cat, Peppered Corydoras Mottled Catfish

Crenicichla saxatilis
Saxa Crenicichla Rocky Pike Cichlid White-Spotted Pike Cichlid Ring-Tailed Pike Cichlid Spangled Pike Cichlid

Crossocheilus siamensis
Fox, Siamese Flying Fox (fish)

Ctenopoma ansorgii
Ornate Ctenopoma Orange Bushfish

Ctenopoma damasi
Pearlscale Ctenopoma Pearl Bushfish

Ctenopoma kingsleyae
Kingsley's Ctenopoma Tail-Spot Climbing Perch Tailspot Bushfish

Ctenopoma nanum
Dwarf Ctenopoma Gaboon Dwarf Bushfish

Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum
Sharp-Nosed Combing Perch Marbled Climbing Perch Sharp-Nosed Ctenopoma Mottled Ctenopoma

Cyclocheilichthys apogon
Barb, Skin-head

Cyphotilapia frontosa
Cichlid, Frontosa Cichlid

Cyrtocara moorii
Cichlid, Blue Lumphead Blue Dolphin Cichlid

Danio aequipinnatus
Danio, Giant Danio

Datniodes microlepis
Siamese Tiger Fish

Datniodes quadrifasciatus
Datnoid, Many-Barred Tiger Fish Siamese Tiger Four-Barred Tiger Fish

Dermogenys pusillus pusillus
Halfbeak Wrestling Half Malayan Halfbeak

Dianema longibarbis
Cat, Porthole Catfish

Dianema urostriata
Cat, Flag-Tailed Catfish Striped-Tailed Catfish

Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Malawi Eye-Biter

Distichodus notospilus
Red-Finned Distichodus

Distichodus sexfasciatus
Short-Nosed Clown Tetra Six-Barred Distichodus

Dysichthys coracoideus coracoideus
Two-Colored Banjo Catfish Banjo Catfish

Eigenmannia virescens
Green Knife Fish

Electrophorus electricus
Electric Eel

Epalzeorhynchus bicolor
Red-Tailed Labeo Red Finned Black Shark

Epalzeorhynchus frenatus
Ruby Shark Rainbow Shark Red-Finned Shark

Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus
Cat, Flying Fox

Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus
Shark, Flying Fox

Erpetoichthys calabaricus
Snakefish Ropefish Reedfish

Etroplus maculatus
Chromide Orange Chromide

Eutropiellus debauwi
Three-Striped Glass Catfish African Glass Catfish Congo Glass Catfish

Exodon paradoxus
Bucktoothed Tetra

Gasteropelecus sternicla
Common Hatchetfish Black-Lined Silver Hatchetfish Silver Hatchetfish

Geophagus braziliensis
Brazil Geophagus Pearl Cichlid Brasilian High-Hat

Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps
Spotted Sailfin Sucker Catfish

Gnathonemus petersii
Elephant-Nose Peter's Elephantnose Long Nosed Elephant Fish

Gnathonemus tamandua
Blunt-jaw elephantnose

Gymnarchus niloticus
Aba Aba

Gymnocorymbus ternetzi
Black Tetra Black Widow Longfinned Black Tetra

Gymnogeophagus balzanii
Mouthbrooder, Paraguay Balzani Cichlid Paraguay Eartheater

Gyrinocheilus aymonieri
Sucking Loach Chinese Algae Eater Indian Algae Eater Siamese Algae Eater

Hampala macrolepidota
Hampala Silver and Red Barb Sidebar Barb `

Haplochromis burtoni
Burton's Hap; Burton's Mouth-Brooder Burton's Nigerian Mouthbreeder

Hasemania nana
Silver-Tipped Tetra Hearing's Silver-Tipped Tetra

Helostoma temminckii
Kissing Gourami Green Kissing Gourami Pink Kissing Gourami

Hemichromis bimaculatus
Jewel Cichlid Jewelfish Red Cichlid

Hemichromis lifalili
Lifalili Cichlid Blood-Red Jewel Cichlid

Hemigrammus caudovittatus
Buenos Aires Tetra

Hemigrammus erythrozonus
Glowlight Tetra

Hemigrammus ocellifer
Head and Tail Light Beacon Fish

Hemigrammus pulcher pulcher
Pretty Tetra Black Wedge Tetra Garnet Tetra

Hemigrammus rhodostomus
Rummy Nose Red-Nosed Tetra

Hemigrammus rodwayi
Golden Tetra Roadway's Tetra

Hemiodopsis semitaeniatus
Black and White Tailed Half-Striped Characin Hemiodus Half-Lined Hemiodus

Herichthys bartoni
Barton's Cichlid

Herichthys carpintis
Pearlscale Cichlid

Herichthys maculicauda
Black Belt Cichlid

Herichthys managuensis
Manaquense Cichlid

Heros severus
Severum Cichlid Eye Spot Cichlid Banded Cichlid Convict Fish

Herotilapia multispinosa
Rainbow Cichlid

Hoplias malabaricus
Common Trahita Tiger Tetra

Hoplosternum thoracatum thoracatum
Port Hoplo Bubblenest Catfish Hoplo Cat Atipa

Hyphessbrycon flammeus
Flame Tetra Red Tetra from Rio Red Tetra Tetra Von Rio

Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma
Bleeding Heart Tetra Tetra Perez

Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi
Black Tetra Black Neon Tetra

Hyphessobrycon loretoensis
Loreto Tetra

Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis
Lemon Tetra

Hyphessobrycon roseus
Golden Phantom Tetra

Hyphessobrycon serpae
Serpa Tetra Blood Characin Jewel Tetra Callistus Tetra Tetra Serpae

Hypopygus lepturus
Knifefish, Slender-tailed Knife Fish

Hypostomus micropunctatus
Dotted Hypostomus

Hypostomus plecostomus Florida grown?
Plecostomus, Pleco Plecostomus Cafish Sucker Catfish

Hypselecara coryphaenoides
Chocolate Cichlid

Iodotropheus sprengerae
Rusty Cichlid Melanochromis Brevis

Jordanella floridae
American Flagfish, Flagfish

Kryptopterus bicirrhis
Glass Catfish Ghost Catfish Indian Ghost

Labeo chrysophekadion
Black Shark

Labeo erythrurus
Red-Fin Shark Rainbow Shark

Labeo variegatus
Variegated Shark Harlequin Shark Blotchy Shark

Labeotropheus fuelleborni
Fulleborn's Cichlid

Labeotropheus trewavasae
Trewavas' Cichlid Red-Top Cichlid

Labidochromis exasperatus
Orange-Lined Cichlid

Laetacara curviceps
Dwarf Flag Cichlid Flag Cichlid Flag Acara Flag Laetacara Thayer's Cichlid Blunthead

Lepidocephalus jonklaasi
Jonklaas's Loach

Lepidosiren paradoxa
South American Lungfish

Leporinus fasciatus fasciatus
Black-Banded Leporinus Banded Leporinus Striped Leporinus

Leporinus octofasciatus
Eight-Banded Leporinus

Leporinus pellegrini
Belted Leporinus

Leptobarbus hoevenii
Red-Finned Cigar Shark River Barb Pink-Tailed Barb

Limnochromis auritus
Auritus

Liosomadoras oncinus
Cat, Jaguar Catfish

Lobochilotes labiatus
Zebra Cichlid

Luciosoma sentigerum
Long-Finned Apollo Shark

Macrognathus circumcinctus
Half-Banded Spiny Eel

Macrognathus saimensis
Spot-Finned Spiny Eel

Macropodus opercularis
Gourami, Paradise Fish

Malapterurus electricus
Electric Catfish

Mastacembelus armatus armatus
White Spotted Spiny Eel Spiny Eel Tire Track Eel

Mastacembelus erythrotaenia
Fire Eel

Megalamphodus megalopterus
Black Phantom Tetra

Melanochromis chipokae
Chipokae Mbuna

Melanochromis johannii
Johanni Mbuna

Melanochromis parallelus
Parallel-Striped Mbuna

Melanotaenia boesemani
Boeseman's Rainbowfish

Melanotaenia maylandi
Maryland's Rainbowfish

Melanotaenia splendida
Splendid Rainbowfish Cape York Rainbowfish Eastern Rainbowfish Pink-Tailed Australian Rainbow

Melanotaenia splendida inornaata
Checkered Rainbow Fish

Mesonauto festivus
Festive Cichlid Flag Cichlid

Metynnis hypsauchen hypsauchen
Metynnis, Plain Metynnis

Microgeophagus ramirezi
Ram Butterfly Dwarf Cichlid Ramirez' Dwarf Cichlid Ramirezi Butterfly Cichlid

Microphis brachyurus brachyurus
Red-Line Pipefish,

Moenkausia pittieri
Diamond Tetra Pitter's Tetra

Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae
Yellow-Banded Moenkhausia Red-Eye Tetra Red-Eyed Tetra

Monocirrhus polyacanthus
South American Leaf Fish Barbeled Leaf Fish Leaffish

Monodactylus argenteus
Mono, Fingerfish Moon Fish Mono Malayan Angel Natal Moony Silver Batfish Singapore Angel

Mormyrops engystoma
Mormyrid, Torpedo Mormyrid

Mylossoma aureum
Golden Mylossoma Silver Dollar

Mylossoma duriventre
Silver Mylossoma Hard-Bellied Silver Dollar Hard-Bellied Characin

Mystus micracanthus
Two-Spot Catfish Bar-Tail Mystus Two-Spot Pink Bagrid

Nandopsis salvini
Cichlid, Salvin's Cichlid

Nannobrycon eques
Brown-tailed Pencilfish, Three-Striped Pencilfish Tube-Mouthed Pencilfish Hochey Stick Pencilfish Black-Tailed Pencil Fish Diptail Pencilfish Tube-Mouthed Pencilfish Pencilfish

Nannobrycon unifasciatus
One-Lined Pencilfish Red-Tailed Pencil Fish

Nannostomus trifasciatus duplicate?
Three-Lined Pencilfish Three-Banded Pencilfish

Nematobrycon palermi
Emperor Tetra Black Emperor Tetra

Nimbochromis livingstonii
Cichlid, Livinstoni

Nimbochromis polystigma
Polystigma

Nimbochromis venustus
Benustus Hap Benustus Hap Venustus

No specific species listed.
Metynnis, Red-eyed

Osteoglossum bicirrhosum
Arowana, Silver Arowana Aruana Arawana

Osteoglossum ferreirai
Black Arowana

Otocinclus affinis
Dwarf Otocinclus Golden Otocinclus Midget Sucker Catfish Sucking Catfish Golden Dwarf Sucker Catfish

Panaque nigrolineatus
Royal Panaque Pin-Striped Plec Panaque Gold Nugget Plec

Panaque suttoni
Blue-eyed panaque Blue-eyed Plecostomus

Pangasius sutchi
Siamese Shark Asian Shark Catfish Irridescent Shark Catfish

Pangasius sutchi
Siamese Shark Asian Shark Catfish Irridescent Shark Catfish

Pangio javanicus
Javanese Loach

Pangio kuhlii kuhlii
Kuhli Loach ****** Loach Leopard Eel Prickly Eye Striped Loach

Pangio kuhlii myersi
****** Loach Slimy Myersi Kuhli Loach Myer's Loach Slimy Loach

Pantodon buchhoizi
Butterfly, African Butterfly Fish

Paracheirodon axelrodi
Cardinal Tetra

Paracheirodon innesi
Neon Tetra, Neontetra

Paraila occidentalis
Cat, West African Glass Catfish

Peckoltia pulcher
Brazil Butterfly Pretty Peckoltia Striped Plec

Peckoltia vittata
Banded Peckoltia Clown Pleco Striped Sucker

Pelvicachromis pulcher
Kribensis Purple Cichlid Dwarf Rainbow Cichlid Common Krib

Phenacogrammus interruptus
Congo Tetra Feathertail Tetra Spike Tail Tetra

Phractocephalus hemioliopterus
Redtail Catfish

Phractura ansorgi
Cat, African Whiptailed Catfish

Pimelodella gracilis
Slender Pimelodella

Pimelodus albofaciatus
White-Striped Pimelodus Banded Pimelodus

Pimelodus blochii
Cat, Dusky Dusky Pimelodus

Pimelodus pictus
Polka-Dot Catfish Angelicus Pimelodus Spotted Pimelodella

Pimelodus pictus
Polka-Dot Catfish Angelicus Pimelodus Spotted Pimelodella

Placidochromis electra
Deep-Water Haplo

Platydoras armatus
Striped Raphael Catfish Humbug Catfish

Platydoras costatus
False Chocolate Doradid

Poecilia latipinna
Sailfin Molly Green Sailfin Molly

Poecilia reticulata
Guppy Millionsfish

Poecilia sphenops
Black Molly Pointed-Mouth Molly Short-Finned Molly Mexico Molly Shortfin Molly Yellow Sphenops Molly Molly Sphenops Molly Sphenops Mexican Molly

Poecilia velifera
Mexican Sailfin Molly Green-Sailfin Molly Yucatan Molly Sail-Fin Molly

Pollimyrus nigripinnis
Dusky Whale (fish)

Polypterus delhezi
Armored Bichir Banded Sailfin

Potamotrygon reticulatus
Reticulated Freshwater Stingray

Pristella maxillaris
X-ray Fish Pristella Water Goldfinch Albino Pristella

Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor multicolor
Dwarf Egyptian Mouth-Brooder Dwarf Mouthbrooder Egyptian Mouthbrooder Small Mouth-Brooder Dwarf Eqyptian Mouthbreeder

Pseudosphromenus day
Gourami, Day's Paradise fish

Pseudotropheus aurora
Aurora Cichlid Pseudotropheus Lucerna

Pseudotropheus elongatus
Slender Cichlid Elongated Nyasa Cichlid Slender Pseudotropheus

Pseudotropheus lombardoi
Kennyi Mbuna Pseudotropheus Kenyi Pseudotropheus Lilancinius

Pseudotropheus socolofi
Eduard's Mbuna Pseudotropheus Pindani

Pseudotropheus zebra
Zebra Cichlid Nyassa Blue Cichlid Red-Top Zebra Zebra Mazinzi Nyasa Blue Cichlid

Pterophyllum altum
Deep Angelfish Altum Angel Long-Finned Angelfish

Pterophyllum dumerili
Long-Nose Angelfish

Pterophyllum scalare
Angelfish Lesser Angelfish Scalare

Pterygoplichthys multriadiatus
Gold Pleco Many-Rayed Sailfin Sucker Catfish

Rasbora borapetensis
Redtailed Rasbora False Magnificent Rasbora Brilliant Rasbora

Rasbora einthovenii
Long-Band Rasbora Brilliant Rasbora Einthoven's Rosbora Blackstripe Rasbora

Rasbora elegans elegans
Two-Spot Rasbora Elgant Rasbora Yellow Rasbora

Rasbora heteromorpha
Harlequin Fish Harlequin Rasbora Red Rasbora Harlequin Rasbora

Rasbora kalochroma
Clown Rasbora Iridescent Rasbora Big-Spot Rasbora

Rasbora maculata
Spotted Rasbora Pigmy Rasbora Dwarf Rasbora

Rasbora pauciperforata
Red-Striped Rasbora Redline Rasbora Glowlight Rasbora

Rasbora trilineata
Three-line Rasbora Scissortailed Rasbora

Rhamphchromis macrophthalmus
Malawi Torpedo

Rhampichthys rostratus
Eel Knife Fish

Rineloricaria fallax
Cat, Regan's bishop there is no common name associated with this scientific name.

Satanoperca jurupari
Earth-Eater, Demon Fish

Scatophagus argus argus
Scat Argus Fish Spotted Scat Spotted Butterfish

Sciaenochromis ahli
Electric Blue Haplo Haplochromis Big Eye

Semaprochilodus taeniurus
Plain-Body Prochilodus Silver Prochilodus

Semaprochilodus theraponura
Flag-Tailed Prochilodus

Sorubim lima
Shovel-Nose Catfish

Sphaerichthys osphromenoides
Chocolate Gourami,

Steatocranus casuarius
African Blockhead Lionhead Cichlid Bumphead Cichlid Buffalohead Cichlid Flathead Cichlid

Stigmatogobius sadanundio
Knight Goby

Sturisoma panamense
Panama Sturisoma Royal Whiptail Royal Farowella

Symphysodon aequifasciatus aequifasciatus
Discus Discus Fish Green Discus Blue Discus

Symphysodon discus discus
Discus fish Discus Heckel Discus Red Discus Pompadour

Synbranchus marmoratus
American Marbled Eel

Synodontis alberti
Congo High-Fin Synodontis Albert's Catfish

Synodontis angelicus
Angel Catfish Polka-Dot Synodontis Polda-Dot African Catfish

Synodontis brichardi
Brichard's Synodontis

Synodontis eupterus
Feather-Fin Synodontis

Synodontis multipunctatus
Cuckoo Syndontis Multi-Spotted Synodontis

Synodontis nigriventris
Black Spotted Upside Down Catfish

Synodontis notatus
Spotted Synodontis One-Spot Catfish

Synodontis polli
Poll's Upside-Down Catfish Leopard Catfish

Synodontis schoutedeni
Vermiculated Synodontis

Tetragonopterus argenteus
Blue-line silver tetra; Big-Eyed Characin; Silver Tetra

Tetraodon palembangensis
Puffer Fish Figure-Eight Puffer Striped Puffer

Thayeria boehlkei
Penguin Fish Boehlke's Penguin Bohlke's Penguin

Thoracocharax stellatus
Silver Hatchetfish,

Thorichthys meeki
Firemouth Cichlid

Toxotes chatareus
Seven-Spot Archer Fish Common Archer Fish

Toxotes jaculatrix
Archer Fish

Trichogaster leeri
Gourami, Pearl Pearl Gourami Lace Gourami Leeri Mosaic Gourami

Trichogaster microlepis
Moonlight Gourami Moonbeam Gourami

Trichogaster pectoralis
Snake-Skinned Gourami

Trichogaster trichopterus trichopterus
Three-Spot Blue Gourami Blue Gourami Spotted Gourami

Trichopsis pumila
Dwarf Croaking Gourami Pygmy Gourami Sparking Gourami

Triportheus albus
Yellow-Finned Hatchetfish Yellowfin Giant Hatchet Pretty Chalcinus

Xenomystus nigri
African Knife fish

Xiphophorus helleri
Swordtail Green Swordtail Helleri

Xiphophorus maculatus
Platy Southern Platy Moon Platy

Xiphophorus variatus
Variegated Platy Variatus Platy Variable Platy Sunset Platy Platy Variatus


----------



## Lupin

MARYLAND:

From the Department of Natural Resouces website:

08. Department of Natural Resources

Subtitle 02. Fisheries Service

Chapter 19. Nuisance and Prohibited Species.

.01 Prohibitions
A. Except as authorized by Code of Federal Regulations, Title 50, Part 16, a person may not import, transport, or introduce into the State any live fish or viable eggs of snakehead fishes of the Family Channidae, including but not limited to:

1. Channa amphibeus - chel snakehead;
2. Channa argus - northern snakehead;
3. Channa asiatica - chinese snakehead;
4. Channa aurantimaculata - orangespotted snakehead;
5. Channa bankanensis - bangka snakehead;
6. Channa baramensis - baram snakehead;
7. Channa barca - barca snakehead;
8. Channa bleheri -rainbow snakehead;
9. Channa burmanica - burmese snakehead
10. Channa cyanospilos - bluespotted snakehead;
11. Channa gachua - dwarf snakehead;
12. Channa harcourtbutleri - inle snakehead;
13. Channa lucius - splendid snakehead;
14. Channa maculata - blotched snakehead;
15. Channa marulius - bullseye snakehead;
16. Channa maruloides - emperor snakehead;
17. Channa melanoptera - blackfinned snakehead;
18. Channa melasoma - black snakehead;
19. Channa micropeltes - giant snakehead;
20. Channa nox ? night snakehead;
21. Channa orientalis - ceylon snakehead;
22. Channa panaw ? panaw snakehead;
23. Channa pleurophthalmus - ocellated snakehead;
24. Channa punctata - spotted snakehead;
25. Channa stewartii - golden snakehead;
26. Channa striata - chevron snakehead;
27. Parachanna africana - niger snakehead;
28. Parachanna insignis - congo snakehead; and
29. Parachanna obscura - african snakehead.

B. A person may not sell or breed live snakehead fish of the Family Channidae in the State.

.02 Possession.

A. Except as provided in Ã‚Â§B of this regulation a person may not possess the viable eggs or live snakehead fish of the species:

1. Channa argus (northern snakehead); and
2. Channa maculata (blotched snakehead).

B. The Department may issue a permit for the possession of a live snakehead fish for scientific purposes to a properly accredited person of known scientific attainment.

Source: Dept. of Natural Resources Regulations, Maryland Administrative Code Sec. 08.02.19


----------



## Lupin

MASSACHUSETTS:

KEEPING CAPTIVE / EXOTIC WILDLIFE

Introduction:

People who want to acquire various wildlife species frequently contact MassWildlife for information . Some people already have an animal and may be disappointed or frustrated to learn they cannot lawfully keep it in Massachusetts. To avoid such problems and concerns, the public is encouraged to learn the laws pertaining to the possession of wildlife in Massachusetts before they acquire an animal. A summary of these laws is below.

This is only a summary and people should refer to the appropriate Massachusetts General Laws (MGL) and the Code of Massachusetts Regulations (CMR) for details.

Background:

Massachusetts pet stores are inspected and regulated by the Department of Food and Agriculture but the stores must follow MassWildlife laws regarding the animals that they may sell. Purchasers can reasonably assume that an animal for sale in a Massachusetts pet store may be lawfully sold and possessed.

Do not assume that animals for sale in other states, including those states adjoining Massachusetts, are lawful in Massachusetts. Similarly, be wary of animals advertised for sale on the Internet or in newspapers. These animals may be lawful at the point of origin, but not in Massachusetts.

MassWildlife has statutory responsibility for all freshwater fish, reptiles and amphibians, birds, and mammals, regardless of whether they are native to Massachusetts or occur elsewhere in the world. In some instances, such as species on the federal endangered or threatened species list, migratory birds, or marine mammals, authority may be shared with the federal government or another Massachusetts agency.

Any animal listed in any category of the Red Books of the International Union for the Conservation of Nature, any category of federal endangered species law or listed on the Massachusetts list of endangered, threatened, and special concern species may not be possessed without a permit.


FISH:

All "aquarium trade" fish are exempt except for rare species. Aquarium trade fish (see 321 CMR 9.01 for definition) also include the Goldfish, Koi (Japanese Carp), and Guppies, but do not include Tilapia. The Fathead Minnow and the Bluntnose Minnow may be kept as a pet, but require a permit when sold as bait for fishing.

The following fish are expressly prohibited and may not be liberated in waters of Massachusetts:

Grass Carp (White Amur)
Piranhas and related species
Rudd
Walking Catfish and related species
Snakeheads are on the federal list of injurious wildlife and their importation and interstate transportation is now prohibited by federal law.

Link to MassWildlife Page


----------



## Lupin

MICHIGAN:

In 2005, Michigan established several invasive species laws, creating lists of restricted and prohibited species, rules of possession, penalties for intentional introduction and releases, and a permit program. The new laws also established an Invasive Species Advisory Council, including the directors of the Departments of Natural Resources, Environmental Quality and Agriculture. The Council is responsible for reviewing and updating these lists as well as several other duties. The lists and rules of possession are included at the end of this section and can also be found on the Internet at http://www.legislature.mi.gov/docume...05-PA-0077.pdf. The DNR is responsible for enforcement for plants and animals. The Department of Agriculture is responsible for enforcement related to insects. Michigan?s rules of possession and penalties apply to those who intentionally or knowingly introduce a prohibited or restricted species. To view the description of penalties, visit http://www.legislature.mi.gov/docume...05-PA-0076.pdf.
Michigan also has laws and rules pertaining to aquatic plant control. A permit from the Department of Environmental Quality is required for the application of chemicals to any plant that is growing in standing water at the time of the application. Manual removal of Eurasian water milfoil, curly leaf pondweed, purple loosestrife or other invasive aquatic plants does not require a permit. In addition, anyone cutting plants of any species must remove them. A permit is also not required for the use of biological control such as Eurasian water-milfoil weevils.

Michigan Aquatic Invasive Species Laws

Michigan Public Acts 70-74 of 2005 define the following as prohibited and restricted aquatic fish and plant species and describe the rules of possession:

Prohibited and Restricted Species

"Prohibited fish species" means any of the following or the eggs thereof:
Bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Bitterling (Rhodeus sericeus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idellus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Ide (Leuciscus idus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Japanese weatherfish (Misgurnus anguillicaudatus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalamus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Silver carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
A fish of the snakehead family (family Channidae) or a genetically engineered variant thereof.
Tench (Tinca tinca) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.

"Prohibited aquatic plant species" means any of the following or fragments or seeds thereof:
African oxygen weed (Lagarosiphon major) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Brazilian elodea (Egeria densa) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
European frogbit (Hydrocharis morsus-ranae) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Giant hogweed (Heracleum mantegazzianum) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Giant salvinia (Salvinia molesta, auriculata, biloba, or herzogii) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Hydrilla (Hydrilla verticillata) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Japanese knotweed (Fallopia japonica) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Parrot's feather (Myriophyllum aquaticum) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Water chestnut (Trapa natans) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Yellow flag iris (Iris pseudacorus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Yellow floating heart (Nymphoides peltata) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.

"Restricted aquatic plant species" means any of the following or fragments or seeds thereof:
Curly leaf pondweed (Potamogeton crispus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Eurasian watermilfoil (Myriophyllum spicatum) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Flowering rush (Butomus umbellatus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Phragmites or common reed (Phragmites australis) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Purple loosestrife (Lythrum salicaria) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof, except for cultivars developed and recognized to be sterile and approved by the director of agriculture under section 16a of the insect pest and plant disease act, 1931 PA 189, MCL 286.216a.

Rules of Possession

(1) A person shall not knowingly possess a live organism if the organism is a prohibited species or restricted species, except under 1 or more of the following circumstances:
(a) The person intends to present a specimen of the prohibited species or restricted species, for identification or similar purposes, to a person who is a certified applicator or registered applicator under part 83, to a public or private institution of higher education, or to the department or any other state, local, or federal agency with responsibility for the environment or natural resources.
( B ) The person has been presented with a specimen of a prohibited species or restricted species for identification or similar purposes under subdivision (a).
Ã‚Â© The person possesses the prohibited species or restricted species in conjunction with otherwise lawful activity to eradicate or control the prohibited species or restricted species.
(d) If the prohibited species or restricted species is not an insect species, the possession is pursuant to a permit issued for education or research purposes by the department under section 41306. If the prohibited species or restricted species is an insect species, the possession is pursuant to a permit issued for education or research purposes by the department of agriculture under section 41306 or by the United States department of agriculture.

(2) A person described in subsection (1)( B ) or Ã‚Â© shall notify the department (of natural resources), the department of agriculture, or the department of environmental quality if the prohibited species or restricted species was found at a location where it was not previously known to be present.


----------



## Lupin

MINNESOTA:

Prohibited Invasive Species in Minnesota:

Fish
bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis)
black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus)
grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella)
round goby (Neogobius melanostomus)
rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalmus)
ruffe (Gymnocephalus cernuus)
sea lamprey (Petromyzon marinus)
silver carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix)
white perch (Morone americana)
zander (Stizostedion lucioperca)


----------



## Lupin

MISSISSIPPI:

The following prohibited species may be allowed under a Dept. of Agriculture and Commerce permit process where environmental impact has been assessed:

Fish Species
lampreys (Petromyzontidae)
piranha and pirambebas all species (Serrasalminiae)
banded tetra (Astyanax fasciatus)
Mexican tetra or silvery tetra (Astyanax mexicanus)
tiger characin or trahira (Hoplias malabaricus)
skinny tiger characin or biara (Raphidon vulpinus)
pencil or parasitic catfishes (Trichomycteridae)
airbreathing or walking catfishes (Clariidae)
bony-tongue (Osteoglossidae)
dorados (Salminus)
freshwater stingrays (Potamotrygonidae)
Nile perches (Lates and Luciolates)
African electric catfishes (Malapteruridae)
African tigerfishes (Alestidae/Hydrocyninae)
freshwater electric eels (Electrophoridae)
snakeheads (Channidae)
South American tigerfishes (Erythrinidae)
airsac catfishes (Heteropneustidae)
peacock bass or peacock ciclid (Cichla ocellaris)
South American pike characoids (Acestrorhynchus spp.and Ctenolucious spp.and Luciocharax (Boulengerella) spp.
African pike characoids (Hepsetus spp. and Ichthyboridae,
rhapiodontid characoids (Hydrolycus spp. and Raphiodon (Cynodon) spp.
banded knifefish (Gymnotus carapo)
mud carp, sandhkol carp (Cirrhinus spp. and Thynnichthys spp.)
rudd and roach (Scardinius spp. and Rutilus spp.)
old world breams (Abramis spp., Blicca spp., Megalobrama spp. and Parabramis spp.
old world chubs, ide and dace (Leuciscus spp.)
asps and yellowcheek (Aspius spp., Psedaspius spp., Aspiolucius spp. and Elopichthys spp.)
giant barbs and mahseers (Tor spp., Barbus tor and Barbus hexagonolepis
catla (Catla spp.)
whale catfishes (Cetopsidae)
pike killifish (Belonesox belizanus)
marine stonefishes (Synanceiidae)
ruffes and schraetzers (Gymnocephalus spp.)
zanders (Stizostedion lucioperca, S. volgense (volgensis) and S. marinum
cichlids (Crenicichla spp. and Batachops spp.)
Asian pikehead (Luciocephalus)
Plant Species
hydrilla (Florida elodea) (Hydrilla certicillata)
egeria (African elodea) (Egeria densa)
water hyacinth (Eichhornia crassipes)
rooted hyacinth (Eichhornia azurea)
Eurasian watermilfoil (Myriophyllum spicatum)
water lettuce (Pistia stratiotes)
paperbark (Melaleuca) (Melaleuca quinquenervia)
Invertebrate Species
yabbie lobster (Cherax destructor)
zebra mussel (Dreissena polymorpha)
Tasmanian giant crayfish (Astacopsis spp.)

Dept. of Wildlife, Fisheries and Parks list has not yet been developed, but walking catfish, piranha are prohibited under separate regulation.


----------



## Lupin

MISSOURI:

Prohibited Species

Fish Species
shovelnose sturgeon (Scaphirhynchus platorhynchus)
paddlefish (Polyodon spathula)
spotted gar (Lepisosteus oculatus)
longnose gar (Lepisosteus osseus)
shortnose gar (Lepisosteus platostomus)
bowfin (Amia calva)
gizzard shad (Dorosoma cepedianum)
threadfin shad (Dorosoma petenense)
rainbow trout (Oncorhynchus mykiss)
golden trout (Oncorhynchus aquabonita)
cutthroat trout (Oncorhynchus clarkii)
brown trout (Salmo trutta)
brook trout (Salvelinus fontinalis)
coho salmon (Oncorhynchus kisutch)
northern pike (Esox lucius)
muskellunge (Esox masquinongy)
goldfish (Carassius auratus)
grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella)
common carp (Cyprinus carpio)
golden shiner (Notemigonus crysoleucas)
bluntnose minnow (Pimephales notatus)
fathead minnow (Pimephales promelas)
bigmouth buffalo (Ictiobus cyprinellus)
black bullhead (Ameirus melas)
yellow bullhead (Ameirus natalis)
brown bullhead (Ameirus nebulosus)
blue catfish (Italurus furcatus)
channel catfish (Ictalurus punctatus)
flathead catfish (Pylodictis olivaris)
mosquitofish (Gambusia affinis)
white bass (Morone chrysops)
striped bass (Morone saxatilis)
green sunfish (Lepomis cyanellus)
pumpkinseed (Lepomis gibbosus)
warmouth (Lepomis gulosus)
orangespotted sunfish (Lepomis humilis)
Bluegill (Lepomis macrochirus)
longear sunfish (Lepomis megalotis)
redear sunfish (Lepomis microlophus)
smallmouth bass (Micropterus dolomieu)
spotted bass (Micropterus punctulatus)
largemouth bass (Micropterus salmoides)
white crappie (Pomoxis annularis)
black crappie (Pomoxis nigromaculatus)
yellow perch (Perca flavescens)
walleye (Stizostedion vitreum)
bighead carp (hypophthalmichthys nobilis)

Crustaceans
northern crayfish (Orconectes virilis)
White River crayfish (Procambarus acutus)
red swamp crayfish (Procambarus clarkii)

Amphibians
tiger salamander (Ambystoma tigrinum)

A valid Missouri fishing permit to possess 100 non-game fish. You cannot collect or possess Missouri endangered and threatened species, and you can only take game species by hook and line, or as regulations permit.


----------



## Lupin

NEBRASKA:

Nebraska Game & Parks Commission

All species of snakeheads are illegal to possess in Nebraska. Currently that is the only species that is prohibited for aquariums in Nebraska. Nebraska does have laws pertaining to removing fish from the wild for use in aquariums, primarily in relation to permiting and size restriction. Also in regard to any species of concern.

The primary concern for us is the release of any fish from aquariums into the waters of the state. This practice is illegal in Nebraska. Written authorization is required for any release of fish into the water of the state.


----------



## Lupin

NEVADA:

-- the importation, transportation and possession of the following fish species (live, hybrids, viable embryos, or gametes) is prohibited in Nevada:

Common Name -- Scientific Classification
(1) Lampreys -- All species in the family Petromyzontidae
(2) Freshwater stingray -- All species in the family Potamotrygonidae
(3) Freshwater shark -- All species in the genus Carcharhinus
(4) Bowfin -- Amia calva
(5) Gars -- All species in the family Lepisosteidae
(6) Herring and shad, except threadfin shad -- All species in the family Clupeidae, except Dorosoma petenense
(7) European Whitefish -- All species in the genus Leuciscus
(8 ) Mexican banded tetra -- Astyanax mexicanus
(9) Piranhas -- All species in the genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Teddyella, Rooseveltiella and Pygopristis
(10) South American Parasitic Catfish -- All species in the families Cetoposidae and Trichomycteridae
(11) White perch -- Morone americana
(12) Freshwater drum -- Aplodinotus grunniens
(13) Grass carp, except certified triploids as authorized by a special permit -- Ctenopharyngodon idella
(14) Pike top minnow -- Belonesox belizanus
(15) Snakehead -- All species in the genera Ophicephalus and Channa
(16) Walking catfish -- All species in the genera Clarias, Heteropneustes and Dinotopterus
(17) Tiger fish -- Hoplias malabaricus
(18 ) Sticklebacks -- genera Apeltes, Eucalia, Gasterosteus and Pungitius
(19) Tilapia -- All species in the genera Tilapia and Sarotherodon
(20) Nile perch -- All species in the genera Lates and Luciolates
(21) Goldeye -- All species in the genus Hiodon
(22) Carp:
(I) Bighead -- Hypophthalmichthys nobilis
(II) Black (snail) -- Mylopharyngodon pisceus
(III) Crucian -- Carassius carassius
(IV) Indian -- Catla catla, Cirrhina mrigala and Labeo rohita
(V) Silver -- Hypophthalmichthys molitrix
(23) Rudd -- Scardinius erythrophthalmus

Source: Nevada Administrative Code (NAC) 503.110 (Restrictions on importation, transportation and possession of certain species.)


----------



## Lupin

NEW HAMPSHIRE:

Prohibited Species - Importation and Possession

No person shall be issued a permit to import (Fis 803.03) or possess (Fis 804.03) the following designated prohibited wildlife:
Fish Walking catfish - Clarias batrachus
Grass carp/ white amur - Ctenopharyngodon idella
European rudd - Scardinius erythophthalmus
Round goby - Neogobius monachus

Invertebrates Zebra mussel - Dreissena polymorpha
All non-indigenous crayfish


----------



## Lupin

NEW JERSEY:

New Jersey Division of Fish and Wildlife:

The only fish that is prohibited in New Jersey is the Snakehead Fish, and
although not fish species, we do not allow blue-ringed octopi or cone snails. No
one in New Jersey is allowed to possess one for any reason. If you are found in
possession the fines could be anywhere from $250.00 to $5,000.00.


----------



## Lupin

NEW MEXICO:

http://www.nmcpr.state.nm.us/nmac/pa...9.035.0007.htm

C. Only members of the following families of fish (except as noted in Subsections D, and E of 19.35.7.8 NMAC) will be considered for importation into New Mexico:
(1) Salmonidae
(2) Esocidae
(3) Percichthyidae
(4) Ictaluridae
(5) Centrarchidae
(6) Percidae

D. Ornamental aquarium fish advertised, sold and maintained for the express purpose of display in aquaria will be allowed into New Mexico. Ornamental aquarium fish include and are restricted to members of the families: Paratrygonidae, Osteoglossidae, Pantodontidae, Notopteridae, Mormyridae, Ctenoluciidae, Curimatidae, Gasteropelecidae, Lebiasinidae, Hemiodidae, Anostomidae, Citharinidae, Rhamphichthyidae, Cyprinidae (excluding the genera Hypophthalmichthys, Catla, Labeo, Rohita, Cirrhina, Leuciscus), Gyrinocheilidae, Bagridae, Cobitidae, Bagridae, Siluridae (excluding walking catfish), Schilbeidae, Pangasiidae, Mochokidae, Doradidae, Loricariidae, Aspredinidae, Melanotaeniidae, Pimelodidae, Hemirhamphidae, Callichthyidae, Gasterosteidae, Belonidae, Syngnathidae, Batrachoididae, Poeciliidae, Goodeidae, Cyprinodontidae, Centrarchidae, Centropomidae, Monodactylidae, Scatophagidae, Toxotidae, Badidae, Nandidae, Cichildae (excluding the genera Tilapia and Sarotherodon), Belontiidae, Anabantidae, Helostomatidae, Osphronemidae, Gobiidae, Eleotridae, Mastacembelidae, Tetraodontidae.


----------



## Lupin

NEW YORK:

The following species are illegal to buy, sell, transport, or possess w/o a permit (issued for limited educational or scientific purposes):

(i) Silver carp (Hypophthalmicthys molitrix)

(ii) Bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis)

(iii) Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus)

(iv) Snakehead fish of the genera Channa and Parachanna (or the generic synonyms of Bostrychoides, Opicephalus, Ophiocephalus, and Parophiocephalus) of the Family Channidae, including but not limited to:

(a) Channa amphibius (Chel or Borna snakehead)

(b ) Channa argus (Northern or Amur snakehead)

(c ) Channa asiatica (Chinese or Northern Green snakehead)

(d) Channa aurantimaculata

(e) Channa bankanensis (Bangka snakehead)

(f) Channa baramensis (Baram snakehead)

(g) Channa barca (barca or tiger snakehead)

(h) Channa bleheri (rainbow or jewel snakehead)

(i) Channa cyanospilos (bluespotted snakehead)

(j) Channa gachua (dwarf, gaucha, or frog snakehead)

(k) Channa harcourtbutleri (Inle snakehead)

(l) Channa lucius (shiny or splendid snakehead)

(m) Channa maculata (blotched snakehead)

 Channa marulius (bullseye, murrel, Indian, great, or cobra snakehead)

(o) Channa maruloides (emperor snakehead)

(p) Channa melanoptera

(q) Channa melasoma (black snakehead)

(r ) Channa micropeltes (giant, red or redline snakehead)

(s) Channa nox

(t) Channa orientalis (Ceylon of Ceylonese Green snakehead)

(u) Channa panaw

(v) Channa pleurophthalmus (ocellated, spotted, or eyespot snakehead)

(w) Channa punctata (dotted or spotted snakehead)

(x) Channa stewartii (golden snakehead)

 Channa striata (chevron or striped snakehead)

(z) Parachanna africana (Niger or African snakehead)

(aa) Parachanna insignis (Congo, square-spotted African, or light African snakehead)

(bb) Parachanna obscura (dark African, dusky or square-spotted snakehead)


Source: 6 NYCRR Part 180 (New York State Dept. of Environmental Conservation Rules and Regulations). Website link below:

http://www.dec.state.ny.us/website/r...180.html#180.9


----------



## Lupin

NORTH CAROLINA:

Controlled under state code and permit program.

A few black carp were imported into the state under a University of North Carolina Sea Grant study a few years ago, but none have been legally imported since. Plans are being made to ban black carp under the next regulation cycle.


----------



## Lupin

OHIO:

-- it is unlawful for any person to possess, import, or sell live individuals of the following fish species (scientific names listed exactly as provided in code section) or hybrids of any such species at any given time:

1) walking catfish (Clarias batrachus),
2) diploid white amur or diploid grass carp (Ctenopharygodon idella),
3) silver carp -- white bream (Hypopthalmichtyhys molitirx),
4) black amur -- black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus),
5) bighead carp -- bighead -- bighead amur (Aristichthys nobilis),
6) rufe (Gymnocephalus cernuus),
7) round goby (Neogobius melanostomus),
8 ) tubenose goby (Proterorhynus marmoratus),
9) snakeheads (Channa spp. and Parachanna spp.),
10) white perch (Morone America),
11) three spine stickleback (Culaeea aculeatus),
12) sea lamprey (Petromyzon marinus),
13) eastern banded killifish (Fundulus diaphanus diaphanus),

Souce: Ohio Dept. of Natural Resources, Division of Wildlife regulations, Ohio Administrative Code (OAC) 1501:31-19-01(A).

Link to Ohio Aquaculture Law Digest (requires Adobe Acrobat Reader)


----------



## Lupin

OKLAHOMA:

800:20-1-2. List of restricted exotic species
(a) Until such time as is necessary for the Department of Wildlife Conservation to obtain adequate information for the determination of other harmful or potentially harmful exotic species, the importation into the State and/or the possession of the following exotic fish or their eggs is prohibited:

(1) Walking Catfish: The Walking Catfish, (Clarius batrachus) and other members of the exotic catfish family Claridae, including but not limited to species of the genera Clarias, Heteropneustes, Gymnallables, Channallabes, and Heterobranchus are prohibited. Any live specimens of walking Catfish or other Claridae species within the boundaries of the State of Oklahoma are contraband and subject to seizure by the Department of Wildlife Conservation.

(2) Grass carp: Release of grass carp, also known as white amur or Chinese carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella) or their hybrids into public waters is prohibited in accordance with 29 O.S., Section 6-504. Importation, possession and introduction of grass carp or their hybrids for the purpose of stocking private waters is permitted.

(3) Boney-tongue group: Osteoglossum spp., and Arapaima spp.

(4) Piranha group: Serrasalmus spp., Pygocentrus spp., Rooseveltiella spp., Catoprion spp., Hydrocynus spp., and Salminus spp.

(5) Electric Eel (Electrophorus electricus).

(6) Electric catfish (Malapterus electricus).

(7) Gar-pike topminnow (Belonesox belizanus).

(8 ) Snakehead groups: Opicephalus spp., and Channa spp.

(9) Pavon or Peacock Bass (Chichla temensis and Chichia ocellaris).

(10) Parasitic South American Catfish group (Candiru), genera & species of the Trichomycteridae family. Vandellia spp., Tridens spp., and Pyqidium spp.

(11) Freshwater Stingray group: Paratrygon spp., Potomotrygon spp., and Disceus spp.

(12) Houri (from South America): Macrodon spp., and Hoplias spp.

(13) Rudd and rudd hybrids (Scardinius spp.).

(B ) The following species shall be permitted by application and written letter of authorization from the Department of Wildlife Conservation for research purpose only:

(1) Bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix).

(2) Silver carp (Aristichthys nobilis).

(3) Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus).

(4) Alewives (Aloso pseudoharengus).

(5) Rainbow smelt (Osmerus mordax).

(C ) Tilapia:

(1) The sale and use of all Tilapia species as bait is prohibited.

(2) The stocking of all Tilapia species in any heated-water reservoir including Sooner, Konawa and Boomer Reservoirs is prohibited.

(3) This shall not interfere with the sale of dead and/or processed Tilapia for human food or the sale or transport of Tilapia species for the purpose of aquatic vegetation control in privately owned ponds.

[Source: Amended at 8 Ok Reg 2005, eff 5-13-91]

800:20-3-2. List of declared noxious aquatic plant species

( a ) Pursuant to 29 O. S., Section 6-601, the following plants, seeds or plant parts are hereby declared to be noxious:

(1) Azolla pinnata - Mosquito Fern (aka - Water Velvet, Water Fern)
(2) Caulerpa taxifolia - Caulerpa (aka - Mediterranean Clone of Caulerpa)
(3) Eichhornia azure - Anchored Water Hyacinth (aka - Rooted Water Hyacinth, Blue Water Hyacinth, Saw-petal Water Hyacinth)
(4) Hydrilla verticillata - Hydrilla (aka - Florida Elodea, Star Vine, Oxygen Plant, Oxygen Weed)
(5) Hygrophila polysperma - Hygro (aka - Miramar Weed, Green Hygro, Oriental Ludwigia, East Indian Hygrophila)
(6) Ipomoea aquatica - Water Spinach (aka - Swamp Morning Glory, Chinese Water Spinach, Water Bindweed, Aquatic Morning Glory)
(7) Lagarosiphon major - African Elodea (aka - Oxygen Weed)
(8 ) Limnophila species - Ambulia (aka - Asian Marshweed, Limno, Red Ambulia, Indian Ambulia)
(9) Lythrum salicaria - Purple Loosestrife (aka - Loosestrife)
(10) Marsilea quadrifolia - Marsilea (aka - European Waterclover, Four-leaf Clover Fern, Water Fern, Water Clover, Hairy Pepperwort)
(11) Marsilea mutica - Australian Waterclover (aka - Varigated Water-clover, Nardoo)
(12) Marsilea minuta - Waterclover
(13) Melaleuca quinquenervia - Paperbark Tree (aka - Melaleuca, Cajeput, Punk)
(14) Monochoria hastata - Cat's Claw (aka - Monochoria)
(15) Ottellia alismoides - Duck Lettuce
(16) Sagittaria sagittifolia - Japanese Arrowhead (aka - Hawaiian Arrowhead, Common Arrowhead, Chinese Arrowhead)
(17) Salvinia auriculata - Giant Salvinia (aka - Butterfly Fern, Water Fern, Water Moss)
(18 ) Salvinia biloba - Giant Salvinia (aka - Salvinia)
(19) Salvinia herzogii - Giant Salvinia (aka - Salvinia)
(20) Salvinia molesta - Giant Salvinia (aka - Salvinia, Water Velvet, Karibaweed, Koi Kandy)
(21) Solanum tampicense - Wetland Nightshade
(22) Sparganium erectum - Exotic Bur-reed
(23) Glossostigma diandrum - Mud Mat

( b ) The following species are classified as "Species to Watch" and are not currently listed as noxious aquatic plants. However, they are aquatic plants whose impact on the Oklahoma environment is presently unknown, and therefore, may be considered for inclusion on the noxious aquatic plant list (above) as additional information becomes available to, and as deemed necessary by, the Department of Wildlife Conservation:
(1) Alternanthera philoxeroides - Alligator Weed (aka - Alligator-weed, Chaff Flower)
(2) Colocasia esculenta - Wild Taro (aka - Green Taro, Elephant Ear, Taro, Dasheen)
(3) Egeria densa - Brazilian Waterweed (aka - Common Waterweed, Brazilian Elodea, Anacharis, Oxygen Weed, Elodea)
(4) Eichhornia crassipes - Floating Water Hyacinth (aka - Water-hyacinth)
(5) Hydrocleys nymphoides - Water-poppy (aka - Hydrocleys, Hydrocleis)
(6) Iris pseudacorus - Yellow Iris (aka - Yellow Flag, Yellow Flag Iris)
(7) Ludwigia hexapetala - Uruguay Seedbox (aka - Water Primrose)
(8 ) Myriophyllum spicatum - Eurasian Watermilfoil (aka - European Watermilfoil, Watermilfoil, Fox Tail)
(9) Myriophyllum aquaticum - Parrotfeather (aka - Parrot's Feather, Watermilfoil, Golden Myriophyllum)
(10) Najas minor - Brittle Naiad (aka - Slender Naiad, Spiny leaf Naiad)
(11) Nymphoides peltata - Yellow Floating Heart (aka - Floating Heart)
(12) Panicum repens - Torpedo Grass (aka - Torpedograss)
(13) Pistia stratiotes - Water Lettuce
(14) Salvinia minima - Common Salvinia (aka - Water Spangles, Water Fern, Floating Fern, Salvinia, South American Pond Fern)
(15) Spirodela punctata - Dotted Duckweed (aka - Punctate Duckweed, Spotted Duckweed, Giant Duckweed)
(16) Trapa natans - Water Chestnut (aka - European Water Chestnut)

[Source: Added at 18 Ok Reg 2918, eff 7-1-01; Amended at 18 Ok Reg 2998, eff 7-2-01 (emergency); Amended at 19 Ok Reg 1525, eff 7-1-02]

Link to Oklahoma Administrative Code Title 800 - Department of Wildlife Conservation


----------



## Lupin

OREGON:

Live specimens of the following fish species may not be imported, possessed, sold, purchased, exhanged, or transported in the state:

(A) Order Amiiformes
Bowfin - Amiidae - Amia calva.
(B ) Order Cypriniformes
(i) Piranha or Caribe - Characidae subfamily Serrasalminae - All species and hybrids except Serrasalmus, Pygocentrus and Pristobrycon pursuant to ORS 498.242 and OAR 635-011-0160(2);
(ii) Walking catfish (ORS 498.242) - Clariidae - All species and hybrids;
(iii) Oriental weatherfish - Cobitidae - Misgurnus anguillicaudatus;
(iv) Ide - Cyprinidae - Leuciscus idus;
(v) Rudd - Cyprinidae - Scardinius erythropthalmus.
(C ) Order Lepisosteiformes
Gar - Lepisosteidae - All species and hybrids.
(D) Order Perciformes
(i) Snakehead - Channidae - Channa All species and hybrids;
(ii) Round Goby - Gobiidae - Neogobius melanostemus;
(iii) Ruffe - Percidae - Gymnocephalus cernuus;
(iv) Zander or Pike-perch - Percidae - Stizostedion lucioperca.
(E) Order Salmoniformes
Pikes, Pickerel - Esocidae - All species and hybrids.


Source: Oregon Department of Fish and Wildlife regulations, Oregon Administrative Rules (OAR) 635-056-0050 (Prohibited Species), subd. c.

Link:


http://www.dfw.state.or.us/OARs/56.pdf


----------



## Lupin

PENNSYLVANIA:

STOP Aquatic Nuisance Species

It is UNLAWFUL to possess, to introduce or import, transport, sell, purchase, offer for sale or barter the following live species in the Commonwealth: Snakehead (all species), Black Carp, Bighead Carp, Silver Carp, Zebra Mussel, Quagga Mussel, Round Goby and Tubenose Goby.

Aquatic nuisance species (ANS) are aquatic animals and plants that have been introduced into waterways in which they do not live naturally. They have harmful effects on the natural resources in these ecosystems and the human uses of these resources. Some other least-wanted ANS in Pennsylvania are European ruffe, sea lamprey, hydrilla, spiny water flea, purple loosestrife, Eurasian watermilfoil, Asian clam, and red-eared slider (turtle), Rusty Crayfish (Orconectes rusticus).

People are often the cause of ANS moving from one place to another. Help prevent the spread of ANS by doing the following:

? When retrieving your boat for the day, check your boat, motor and trailer for weeds and other items ?tagging along.?

? Wash your boat?s hull with hot water or with a high-pressure spray.

? Drain livewells, bilges and other compartments.

? Drain all standing water from the boat.

? Don?t dump leftover bait into the water you?re fishing, unless you collected the bait there.

Pennsylvania has laws for the propagation, stocking, transportation and importing of fish. See Chapter 71 of the Fish and Boat Code.


http://sites.state.pa.us/PA_Exec/Fis.../nuisance.html


----------



## Lupin

SOUTH CAROLINA:

SECTION 50-13-1630. Importing, possessing or selling certain fish unlawful; special permits for research; Department shall issue rules and regulations.

(A) A person may not possess, sell, offer for sale, import, bring, or cause to be brought or imported into this State or release into the waters of this State the following fish or eggs of the fish:

(1) carnero or candiru catfish (Vandellia cirrhosa);

(2) freshwater electric eel (Electrophorus electricus);

(3) white amur or grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella);

(4) walking catfish or a member of the clariidae family (Clarias, Heteropneustea, Gymnallabes, Channallabes, or Heterobranchus genera);

(5) piranha (all members of Serrasalmus, Rooseveltiella, and Pygocentrus genera);

(6) stickleback;

(7) Mexican banded tetra;

(8 ) sea lamprey;

(9) rudd (Scardinius erythrophtalmu-Linneaus); and

(10) snakehead (all members of family Channidae).

(B) The department may issue special import permits to qualified persons for research and education only.

(C) The department may issue special permits for the stocking of nonreproducing white amur or grass carp hybrids in the waters of this State.

(D) It is unlawful to take grass carp from waters stocked as permitted by this section. Grass carp caught must be returned to the water from which it was taken immediately.

(E) The department must prescribe the qualifications, methods, controls, and restrictions required of a person or his agent to whom a special permit is issued. The department must condition all permits issued under this section to safeguard public safety and welfare and prevent the introduction into the wild or release of nonnative species of fish or other organisms into the waters of this State. The department may promulgate regulations necessary to effectuate this section and specifically to prohibit additional species of fish from being imported, possessed, or sold in this State when the department determines the species of fish are potentially dangerous.


----------



## Lupin

SOUTH DAKOTA:

Currently the only species of fish prohibited in South Dakota is snakehead fish. 
Permission is required to import or stock public waters with fish species
non-native to South Dakota . Permission to import any fish except fathead
minnows, creek chubs, white suckers, or golden shiners, is required. 

Having said that, South Dakota does not regulate sale and possession of aquarium fish. If aquarium fish are released into waters of the state they then would be regulated.


----------



## Lupin

TEXAS:

In order to manage and conserve our natural resources, Texas Parks and Wildlife Department must protect our state waters against the introduction of non-native aquatic species. Fish, shellfish, and aquatic plants that are not native to Texas may compete with native animals and plants for food and space.

The organisms listed on this page are legally classified as exotic, harmful, or potentially harmful. No person may import, possess, sell, or place them into water of this state except as authorized by rule or permit issued by the department. For more information, contact Joedy Gray, (512) 389-8037.

Fish | Shellfish | Aquatic Plants

Fish

Lampreys, Family Petromyzontidae
All species except Chestnut Lamprey, Ichthyomyzon castaneus and Southern Brook Lamprey, I. gagei

Freshwater Stingrays, Family Potamotrygonidae - All species

Arapaima, Family Osteoglossidae - Arapaima gigas

Dourados, Family Characidae, Subfamily Bryconinae -All species of genus Salminus

Rhaphiodontid Characoids, Family Characidae, Subfamily Rhaphiodontinae
All species of genera Hydrolycus and Rhaphiodon (synonymous with Cynodon)

South American Pike Characoids, Families Characidae and Ctenolucidae
All species of genera Acestrorhynchus, Ctenolucius (Boulengerella) and Luciocharax (Hydrocinus)

African Pike Characoids, Families Hepsetidae and Ichthyboridae - All species

South American Tiger Fishes, Family Erythrinidae - All species

African Tiger Fishes, Family Alestidae, Subfamily Hydrocyninae - All species

Piranhas and Pirambebas, Family Serrasalmidae, Subfamily Serrasalminae - All species

Freshwater Eels, Family Anguilliidae - All species except American Eel, Anguilla rostrata

Swamp Eels, Rice Eels or One-Gilled Eel, Family Synbranchidae - All species

Electric Eel, Family Electrophoridae - Electrophorus electricus

Carps, Family Cyprinidae - All species and hybrids of species of genera Ctenopharyngodon (Grass Carp), Mylopharyngodon (Black Carp), Aristichthys (Bighead Carp), Hypophthalmichthys (Silver Carp), Cirrhina (Mud Carp and relatives) and Thynnichthys (Sandhkol and other Thynnichthyid Carp)

Rudd and Roach, Family Cyprinidae - All species of genera Scardinius and Rutilus

Old World Breams, Family Cyprinidae - All species of genera Abramis, Blicca, Megalobrama and Parabramis

Old World Chubs, Ide, and Dace, Family Cyprinidae - All species of the genus Leuciscus

Asps and Yellowcheek, Family Cyprinidae - All species of the genera Aspius, Pseudaspius, Aspiolucius and Elopichthys

Giant Barbs, Mahseers, and Catla, Family Cyprinidae - All species of the genera Tor and Catla and the species Barbus tor (synonymous with Barbus hexagoniolepis)

Walking Catfishes, Family Clariidae - All species

Electric Catfishes, Family Malapteruridae - All species

South American Parasitic Catfishes, Family Trichomycteridae, Subfamilies Stegophilinae and Vandelliinae - All species

Whale Catfishes, Family Cetopsidae - All species

Airsac Catfishes, Family Heteropneustidae - All species of genus Heteropneustes

Pike Killifish, Family Poeciliidae - Belonesox belizanus

Marine Stonefishes, Family Synanceiidae - All species

Tilapia, Family Cichlidae - All species of genus Tilapia (including Sarotherodon and Oreochromis)

Snakeheads, Family Channidae - All species

Asian Pikeheads, Family Luciocephalidae - All species

Old World Pike-Perches, Family Percidae - All species of the genus Stizostedion except Walleye, Stizostedion vitreum and Sauger, S. canadense

Ruff, Family Percidae - All species of genus Gymnocephalus

Nile Perch, Family Centropomidae - All species of genera Lates and Luciolates

Seatrouts and Corvinas, Family Sciaenidae - All species of genus Cynoscion except Spotted Seatrout, Cynoscion nebulosus; Silver Seatrout, C. nothus and Sand Seatrout, C. arenarius


Shellfish

Crayfishes, Family Parastacidae - All species of genus Astacopsis

Mittencrabs, Family Grapsidae - All species of genus Eriocheir

Giant Ram's-horn Snails, Family Ampullariidae (synonymous with Pilidae) - All species of genus Marisa

Channeled Applesnail, Family Ampullariidae - Pomacea canaliculata

Zebra Mussels, Family Dreissenidae - All species of genus Dreissena

Penaeid Shrimp, Family Penaeidae - All species of genera Litopenaeus and Farfantepenaeus except White Shrimp, L. setiferus; Brown Shrimp, F. aztecus and Pink Shrimp, F. duorarum

Pacific Oyster, Family Ostreidae - Crassostrea gigas


Aquatic Plants

Giant Duckweed, Family Lemnaceae - Spirodela oligorhiza

Salvinia, Family Salviniaceae - All species of genus Salvinia

Waterhyacinth and Rooted Waterhyacinth, Family Pontederiaceae - Eichhornia crassipes and Eichhornia azurea

Waterlettuce, Family Araceae - Pistia stratiotes

Hydrilla, Family Hydrocharitaceae - Hydrilla verticillata

Lagarosiphon, Family Hydrocharitaceae - Lagarosiphon major

Eurasian Watermilfoil, Family Haloragaceae - Myriophyllum spicatum

Alligatorweed, Family Amaranthaceae - Alternanthera philoxeroides

Paperbark, Family Myrtaceae - Melaleuca quinquenervia

Torpedograss, Family Gramineae - Panicum repens

Water Spinach, Family Convolvulaceae - Ipomoea aquatica


Link to Texas Parks and Wildlife Prohibited Aquatic Species


----------



## Lupin

UTAH:

From the Utah Department of Natural Resources regulations:

(1) All species of fish listed in Subsections (2) through (30) are classified as prohibited for collection, importation and possession, except:

a- Koi, Cyprinidae Family (Cyprinus carpio) is prohibited for collection, and noncontrolled for importation and possession;

b- all species and subspecies of ornamental fish not listed in Subsections (2) through (30) are classified as prohibited for collection, and noncontrolled for importation and possession; and

c- all species and subspecies of non-ornamental fish not listed in Subsections (2) through (30) are classified as prohibited for collection, and controlled for importation and possession.

(2) Carp, including hybrids, Cyprinidae Family, (All species, except Koi).

(3) Catfish:

a- Flathead catfish, Ictaluridae Family (Pylodictus olivaris);

b- Giant walking catfish (airsac), Heteropneustidae Family (All species);

c- Labyrinth catfish (walking), Clariidae Family (All species); and

d- Parasitic catfish (candiru, carnero) Trichomycteridae Family (All species).

(4) Herring:

a- Alewife, Clupeidae Family (Alosa pseudoharengus); and

b- Gizzard shad, Clupeidae Family (Dorosoma cepedianum).

(5) Killifish, Fundulidae Family (All species).

(6) Pike killifish, Poeciliidae Family (Belonesox belizanus).

(7) Minnows:

a- Bonytail, Cyprinidae Family (Gila elegans);

b- Colorado pikeminnow, Cyprinidae Family (Ptychocheilus lucius);

c- Creek chub, Cyprinidae Family (Semotilus atromaculatus);

d- Humpback chub, Cyprinidae Family (Gila cypha);

e- Least chub, Cyprinidae Family (Iotichthys phlegethontis);

f- Leatherside chub, Cyprinidae Family (Gila copei);

g- Red shiner, Cyprinidae Family (Cyprinella lutrensis);

h- Redside shiner, Cyprinidae Family (Richardsonius balteatus);

i- Roundtail chub, Cyprinidae Family (Gila robusta);

j- Sand shiner, Cyprinidae Family (Notropis stramineus);

k- Utah chub, Cyprinidae Family (Gila atraria);

l- Virgin River chub, Cyprinidae (Gila seminuda); and

m- Virgin spinedace, Cyprinidae Family (Lepidomeda mollispinis).

(8 ) Woundfin, Cyprinidae Family (Plagopterus argentissimus).

(9) Suckers:

a- Bluehead sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus discobolus);

b-Desert sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus clarki);

c- Flannelmouth sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus latipinnis);

d- June sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Chasmistes liorus);

e- Razorback sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Xyrauchen texanus);

f- Utah sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus ardens); and

g- White sucker, Catostomatidae Family (Catostomus commersoni).

(10) White perch, Moronidae Family (Morone americana).

(11) Cutthroat trout, Salmonidae Family (Oncorhynchus clarki)(All subspecies).

(12) Bowfin, Amiidae Family (All species).

(13) Bull shark, Carcharhinidae Family (Carcharhinus leucas).

(14) Drum (freshwater forms), Sciaenidae Family (All species).

(15) Gar, Lepidsosteidae Family (All species).

(16) Jaguar guapote, Cichlidae Family (Cichlasoma managuense).

(17) Lamprey, Petromyzontidae Family (All species).

(18 ) Mexican tetra, Characidae Family (Astyanax mexicanus, except blind form).

(19) Mooneye, Hiodontidae Family (All species).

(20) Nile perch, Centropomidae Family (Lates, luciolates) (All species).

(21) Northern pike, Esocidae Family (Esox lucius).

(22) Pirhana, Characidae Family (Serrasalmus, All species).

(23) Round goby, Gobiidae Family (Neogobius melanostomus).

(24) Ruffe, Percidae Family (Gymnocephalus cernuus).

(25) Snakehead, Channidae Family (All species).

(26) Stickleback, Gasterosteidae Family (All species).

(27) Stingray (freshwater), Dasyatidae Family (All species).

(28 ) Swamp eel, Synbranchidae Family (All species).

(29) Tiger fish, guavinus, Erythrinidae Family (Hoplias malabaricus).

(30) Tilapia, Cichlidae Family (Tilapia and Sarotherodon) (All species).


Source: Utah Administrative Code Rule 657-3-23:

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/c...57-003.htm#T23


----------



## Lupin

VIRGINIA:

4 VAC 15-30-10 - Possession, importation, sale, etc., of wild animals.

Under the authority of Ã‚Â§Ã‚Â§ 29.1-103 and 29.1-521 of the Code of Virginia it shall be unlawful to take, possess, import, cause to be imported, export, cause to be exported, buy, sell, offer for sale, or liberate within the Commonwealth any wild animal unless otherwise specifically permitted by law or regulation. Unless otherwise stated, for the purposes of identifying species regulated by the board, when both the scientific and common names are listed, the scientific reference to genus and species will take precedence over common names.

4 VAC 15-30-40 - Importation requirements, possession and sale of nonnative (exotic) animals. A. Permit required. A special permit is required and may be issued by the department, if consistent with the department's fish and wildlife management program, to import, possess, or sell those nonnative (exotic) animals listed below that the board finds and declares to be predatory or undesirable within the meaning and intent of Ã‚Â§ 29.1-542 of the Code of Virginia, in that their introduction into the Commonwealth will be detrimental to the native fish and wildlife resources of Virginia:

AMPHIBIANS:
Order Family Genus/Species Common Name
Anura Buforidae Bufo marinus Giant or marine toad*
Pipidae Xenopus spp. Tongueless or African clawed frog
Caudata mbystomatidae Ambystoma tigrium Mavortium Barred tiger salamander
A. t. Diaboli Gray tiger
A. t. Melanostictum Blotched tiger Salamander

FISH:
Order Family Genus/Species Common Name
Cypriniformes Catostomidae Ictiobus bubalus Smallmouth buffalo*
I. cyprinellus Bigmouth buffalo*
I. niger Black buffalo*
Characidae Pygopristis spp. Piranhas
Pygocentrus spp.
Rooseveltiella spp.
Serrasalmo spp.
Taddyella spp.
Cyprinidae Aristichyhys Nobilis Bighead carp*
Ctenopharyngodon idella Grass carp or white amur
Cyprinella lutrensis Red shiner
Hypophthalmichthys molitrix Silver carp*
Mylopharynogodom piceus Black carp
Scardinius erythrophthalmus Rudd
Tinca tinca Tench*
Gobiesociformes Gobiidae Proterorhinus marmoratus Tubenose goby
Neogobius melanostomus Round goby
Perciformes Cichlidae Tilapia spp. Tilapia
Gymnocephalus cernuum Ruffe*
Siluriformes Clariidae All Species Air-breathing catfish


----------



## Lupin

WASHINGTON:

(i) Family Amiidae: Bowfin, grinnel, or mudfish, Amia calva.

(ii) Family Channidae: China fish, snakeheads: All members of the genus Channa.

(iii) Family Characidae: Piranha: All members of the genera Pygocentrus, Rooseveltia, and Serrasalmus.

(iv) Family Clariidae: Walking catfish: All members of the family.

(v) Family Cyprinidae:
a- Fathead minnow, Pimephales promelas.
b- Grass carp (in the diploid form), Ctenopharyngodon idella.
c- Ide, silver orfe or golden orfe, Leuciscus idus.
d- Rudd, Scardinius erythropthalmus.

(vi) Family Gobiidae: Round goby, Neogobius melanostomus.

(viii) Family Lepiosteidae: Gar-pikes: All members of the family.


----------



## Lupin

WYOMING:

http://gf.state.wy.us/admin/regulati...imp.htmWyoming

-See Section 10 pages 3 & 4.

(D) Fish

(I) Fish imported, possessed, or transported under terms of Wyoming Statutes relating to private fish hatcheries (Ã‚Â§23?4?101, Ã‚Â§23?4?102, Ã‚Â§23?4?103), private fishing preserves (Ã‚Â§23?5?202, Ã‚Â§23?5?203, Ã‚Â§23?5?204), live bait dealers (Ã‚Â§23?4?103), and landowner fishing lakes and ponds (Ã‚Â§23?2?208) provided the fish are certified disease free as specified in Appendix I of this regulation and are of a species compatible with existing wildlife as determined by the Department. The fish must be accompanied by the appropriate authorization, receipt, or license as required by Commission regulation. (Refer to Wyoming Game and Fish Commission Regulations, Chapter 46 Fishing Regulations and Chapter 53 Regulations Governing Landowner Fishing Lakes or Ponds),

(II) Goldfish (Carassius auratus); all goldfish must be confined in aquariums; certificate of veterinary inspection is not required,

(III) Marine fish; all marine fish must be confined in aquariums; certificate of veterinary inspection is not required,

(IV) Tropical fish; all tropical fish must be confined in aquariums; certificate of veterinary inspection is not required.

(d) Wildlife Prohibited from Importation/Possession.

(I) Rusty crayfish (Orconectes rusticus),

(J) Zebra mussel (Dreissena polymorpha),

(K) New Zealand mudsnail (Potamopyrgus antipodarum)


----------



## Lupin

CANADA:

Importation of Ornamental Fish

In general, importations of ornamental aquatic organisms, especially tropical species held in hobby aquaria, are considered to pose a negligible risk of spreading disease(s) to local species. Thus, Canada, like many other countries, does not require special permits for the importation of aquatic organisms for the aquarium hobbyist. There are, however, some exceptions related to other risks posed to aquatic resources and habitat.

All species listed by the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES) may only be imported if a CITES certificate is obtained. Please see http://www.cites.org for current listing of species and http://www.cites.ec.gc.ca for relevant contact information. Hobby species that are genetically modified may be considered as new substances and may require notification under the Canadian Environmental Protection Act, 1999 (CEPA 1999). For more information on the New Substances program, please consult the Environment Canada site at http://www.ec.gc.ca/substances/nsb/eng/index_e.htm.

Some Provinces and DFO Regions require special permits for the importation of certain species of fish, e.g. Koi carp into British Columbia. Further information on BC?s requirements can be found at
http://www-heb.pac.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/int...ransfers_e.htm . Requirements can be obtained through the relevant (receiving) provincial department responsible for fisheries, or the local Fisheries and Oceans Canada (DFO) office.

A Department of Fisheries and Oceans licence, under Section 56 of the Fishery (General) Regulation or matching provincial licence is required for all importations or transfers of live fish and other aquatic species destined for release into fish habitat or for culturing in a fish rearing facilities. Detailed information on obtaining a licence can be found at
http://www.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/science/aqu...e/prelim_e.htm or from your local DFO or Provincial fishery authority office.

For information on how to dispose of aquarium fish, invertebrates or aquatic plants responsibly to prevent the introduction of aquatic invasive species, please go to the following Habitattitude website by the US Fish and Wildlife.
http://www.habitattitude.net/

If you have any questions related to aquatic disease concerns, please feel free to contact the National Registry of Aquatic Animal Health at the address below:

National Registry of Aquatic Animal Health
200 Kent Street, Station 12W114
Ottawa ON K1A 0E6
email:[email protected]




PIJAC Canada

May 13, 2004
Changes to Regulations Regarding the Sale of Invasive Fish
The Ministry of Natural Resources (MNR) has made changes regarding the sale of live
invasive fish.
The purchase or sale of live invasive fish in Ontario, and the possession and transport of
these fish, causes public concern about possible escape or release of species that could
become established in Ontario waters. Harmful impacts to the aquatic ecosystem, to
recreational and commercial fisheries, as well as the high costs for control can be the result
of such invasions.
Given the potential impact of several high-risk species, the Ministry of Natural Resources
has amended Regulation 664/98 made under the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Act
(FWCA) ? Fish Licensing ? to prohibit the buying or selling of the following live invasive
species:
- four species of carp (bighead, grass, black and silver);
- snakehead (all 28 species); and,
- two species of goby (round and tubenose).
The regulation is now in effect.
The regulation includes a prohibition on the buying and selling of snakeheads for aquaria
and grass carp for weed control in water gardens.
Pet shops with snakeheads in aquaria can no longer sell them and are encouraged to
dispose of them appropriately. Information of appropriate methods of disposal is available
on the Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters Invasive Species Hotline at 1-800-563-
7711. Pet Shop owners are reminded that it is illegal to dispose of these fish into Ontario
waters.

The regulation changes do not prohibit possession of these fish live. However, MNR intends
to seek a ban on live possession of these same fish through amendments to federal
legislation as outlined in the EBR posting mentioned below. If the federal government
proceeds with the regulatory changes for possession, MNR will notify you of the change end,
upon implementation of the regulations, the fish will have to be destroyed and disposed of in
an appropriate manner.
The decision notice can be accessed by searching for Registry Number RB04E6005 at
http://www.ene.gov.on.ca/envision/en...lish/index.htm.


----------



## Lupin

Australia:

All States:

AQIS- Australian Quarantine and Inspection Service; Dept of Agriculture, Fisheries, and Forestry

List of permitted Live Freshwater fish suitable for Import

Taxon 
Common ame

Abramites hypselonotus
Marbled Headstander

Acanthophthalmus spp.
Kuhlii Loach

Aequidens maronii
Keyhole

Aequidens pulcher
Blue Acara

Anostomus spp.
Headstander

Aphyocharax spp.
Bloodfin Tetras

Aphyosemeion spp.
Killie Fish

Apistogramma spp.
Dwarf Cichlid

Aplocheilus spp.
Panchax

Apteronotus albifrons
Black Ghost Knife Fish

Apteronotus leptorhynchus
Long Nose Brown Ghost Knifefish

Arnoldichthys spilopterus
Arnold?s Characin, Red-eye Characin

Astronotuso cellatus
Oscar

Astyanax fasciatus mexicanis ?jordani? (Albino form only)
Blind Cave Fish

Aulonocara nyassae of length 5cm and over
African Peacock Cichlid

Aulonocara spp.
African Cichlids

Males onlyBagrichthys hypselopterus
Black Lancer Catfish

Balantiocheilus melanopterus
Silver Shark minnow

Barbodes everetti
Clown Barb

Barbodes fasciatus
Striped Barb

Barbodes hexazona
Tiger Barb

Barbodes lateristriga
barb

Barbodes pentazona
Banded Barb

Bedotia geayi
Madagascar Rainbow

Benthochromis tricoti
BenthochromisTricoti

Betta spp.
Fighting Fish

Boehlkea fredcochui
Chochui?s Blue Tetra

Botia lohachata of length 1.5 cm and over
Reticulate loach

Botia macracantha
Clown Loach

Brachydanio albolineatus
Pearl Danio

Brachydanio frankei
Leopard Danio

Brachydanio kerri
Kerr?s Danio

Brachydanio nigrofasciatus
Spotted Danio

Brachydanio rerio
Zebra Danio

Brachygobius spp.
Bumble Bee Fish

Brochis spp.
Blue Catfish

Brycinus longipinnis
African Tetra

Campylomormyrus cassaicus
double-nose elephant nose

Campylomormyrus rhynchophorus
double-nose elephant nose

Capoeta arulius
Longfin Barb

Capoeta oligolepis
Checker

Capoeta partipentazona
tiger barb

Capoeta semifasciolatus
Golden Barb

Capoeta tetrazona
tiger barb

Capoeta titteya
Cherry Barb

Carassius auratus
Goldfish

Carnegiella spp.
Hatchet Fish

Chalinochromis brichardi, bridles morph only, with minimum length 5cm
Lake Tanganyika Cichlid

Chalinochromis spp.
Lake Tanganyika Cichlids

Chanda spp.
Perchlets

Chilodus punctatus
Spotted Headstander

Chilotilapia rhoadesii with minimum length 5cm
Rhoadesii Cichlid

Cichlasoma nicaraguense with minimum length 5cm
Nicaraguan Cichlid

Coelurichthys microlepis
Croaking Tetra

Colisa chuna
Honey Dwarf Gourami

Colisa fasciata
Giant Dwarf Gourami

Colisa labiosa
Thick-lipped Gourami

Colisa lalia
Dwarf Gourami

Copeina Arnoldi
Splash Tetra, Characin, Jumping Tetra

Copeina guttata
Red Spotted Copeina

Corydoras spp.
Armoured Catfish

Males only ofCorynopoma riisei
Swordtail Characin

Crenicara filamentosa
Checkerboard Lyretail

Crenicara maculate with minimum length 5cm
Checkerboard Cichlid

Cyathopharnx furcifer
Thread Fin Furficer

Cyphotilapia frontosa of length 12cm and over
Humphead cichlid

Cyprichromis leptosoma
Yellowtail Cyprichromis

Cyrtocara moorii
Lake Malawi Cichlid

Danio devario
BengalDanio

Danio malabaricus
Giant Danio

Dekeyseria pulcher of length 1.5cm and over
Pretty pleco

Dermogenys pusillus
Half Beak

Dianema urostriata
Stripe Tailed Catfish

Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus
Flying Fox

Epalzeorhynchus siamensis
Siamese Flying Fox

Epiplatys spp.
Killie Fish

Eretmodus cyanostictus
Dwarf Goby Cichlid

Eretmodus maculatus
Tangyanikan Clown Cichlid

Esomus malayensis
Flying Barb

Farlowella acus
Twig Catfish

Gasteropelecus spp.
Hatchet Fish

Gnathochromis permaxillaris
african cichlid

Gnathonemus macrolepidotus
elephant nose

Gnathonemus petersi
elephant nose

Gymnocorymbus ternetzi
Black Widow Tetra

Gyrinocheilus aymonieri
Sucking Asian Catfish

Hasemania nana
Silver Tip Tetra

Helostoma rudolfi
Pink Kissing Gourami

Helostoma temminckii
Green Kissing Gourami

Hemigrammopetersius caudalis
Yellow-tail Congo Tetra

Hemigrammus spp.
Tetras

Hemiodopsis sterni
Striped Hemiodopsis

Homaloptera orthogoniata
Indonesian Lizard Fish

Hyphessobrycon spp.
Tetras

Inpaichthys kerri
Blue Emperor Tetra

Iodotropheys sprengerae
African Cichlid

Julidochromis spp.
Dwarf Cichlid

Kryptopterus bicirrhis
Glass Catfish

Kryptopterus macrocephalus
Poormans Glass Catfish

Labeo bicolour
Redtail Shark

Labeo erythrurus
Red Fin Shark

Labeo frenatus
Rainbow Shark

Labeo variegatus
Variegated Shark

Laetacara curviceps
Curviceps

Laetacara dorsigerus
cichlid

Laubuca laubuca
Indian Hatchet Fish

Males only Leiocassis siamensis
Siamese Catfish, Bumble Bee Catfish

Lepidarchus adonis
Flagtail Tetra, Adonis Tetra

Leporinus arcus
Lipstick Leporinus

Leporinus fasciatus
Banded Leporinus

Leporinus maculatus
Spotted Leporinus

Leporinus multifasciatus
Multi-banded Leporinus

Loricaria filamentosa
Whiptail Catfish

Macrognathus aculeatus
Spiny Eel

Males only Macropodus opercularis with minimum length 6cm
Paradise Fish

Megalamphodus spp.
Tetras

Melanochromis auratus
Auratus

Melanochromis simulans
Auratus

Non-Albino form only ofMesonauta festivus
Festivum

Metynnis spp. minimum length 4cm
Silver Dollars

Moenkhausia spp.
Tetras

Monodactylus argenteus
Angel Mono, Malayan Mono, Batfish

Monodactylus sebae
African Mono

Morulius chrysophekadion
Black Shark

Males only Myleus rubripinnis with minimum length 8cm
Red Hook

Nannacara anomala
Golden Dwarf Acara

Nannacara aureocephalus
Golden Head Cichlid

Nannacara taenia
Dwarf Lattice Cichlid

Nannostomus spp.
Pencil Fish

Nematobrycon spp.
Emperor Tetra

Neolamprologus brichardi
Princess of Burundi

Neolamprologus cylindricus
Tanganyikan Cichlid

Yellow morph only Neolamprologus leleupi with minimum length 5cm
Lemon Cichlid

Neolamprologus meeli minimum length 5cm
African cichlid

Neolamprologus mustax minimum length 5cm
Mustax, Mask Lamprolagus

Neolamprologus ocellatus minimum length 5cm
African cichlid

Ophthalmotilapia spp.
Blacknosed Threadfin Cichlid

Oryzias latipes
Golden Medaka

Osteochilus hasselti
bony lipped barb

Osteochilus vittatus
bony lipped barb

Otocinclus arnoldi
Sucker Catfish

Oxygaster oxygastroides
Glass Barb

Pantodon buchholzi
Butterfly Fish

Papiliochromis altispinosa
Bolivian Butterfly Cichlid

Papiliochromis ramirezzii
Ram

Paracheirodon axelrodi
Cardinal Tetra

Paracheirodon innesi
Neon Tetra

Paracyprichromis nigripinnis
Blue Neon Cyprichromis

Males onlyParauchenipterus fisheri minimum length 7cm
Woodcat

Males onlyParosphromenus deissneri minimum length 4cm
LicoriceGourami

Pelvicachromis pulcher
kribensis

Pelvicachromis subocellatus
kribensis

Pelvicachromis taeniatus
kribensis

Petitella georgiae
False Rummy Nose

Petrochromis trewavasae minimum length 5cm
?Texas? Cichlid, White Spotted Peerchromis

Phenacogrammus interruptus
Congo Tetra

Pimelodella pictus
Pictus Catfish

Pimelodus ornatus
catfish

Poecilia latipinna
Sailfin Mollie

Poecilia reticulata
Guppy

Poecilia sphenops
Black Mollie

Poecilia velifera
YucatanSailfin Mollie

Males onlyPoecilocharax weitzmani
Shining Tetra

Prionobrama filigera
Glass Bloodfin

Pristella maxillaris
Pristella

Pseudogastromyzon myersi
Dwarf Stone Sucker

Pterophyllum spp.
Angel Fish

Puntius asoka
Asoka Barb

Puntius bimaculatus
Two Spot Barb

Puntius conchonius
Rosy Barb

Puntius cumingi
Cummings Barb

Puntius filamentosus
Black Spot Barb

Puntius lineatus
Striped Barb

Puntius nigrofasciatus
Ruby Barb

Puntius ticto
Ticto Barb

Puntius vittatus
Kooli Barb

Rasbora argyrotaenia
Silver Rasbora

Rasbora borapetensis
Red Tail Rasbora

Rasbora caudimaculata
Red Tail Rasbora

Rasbora dorsiocellata
Emerald Eye Rasbora

Rasbora dusonensis
Yellow Tail Rasbora

Rasbora einthoveni
Blue Line Rasbora

Rasbora elegans
Two Spot Rasbora

Rasbora hengelii
harlequin rasbora

Rasbora heteromorpha
harlequin rasbora

Rasbora kalochroma
Clown Rasbora

Rasbora leptosoma
Copper Striped Rasbora

Rasbora maculata
Dwarf Spotted Rasbora

Rasbora pauciperforata
Red Line Rasbora

Rasbora sarawakensis
SarawakRasbora

Rasbora steineri
Gold Line Rasbora

Rasbora taeniata
Blue Line Rasbora

Rasbora trilineata
Black Scissortail

Rasbora vaterifloris
Flame Rasbora

Rhodeus amarus
bitterling

Rhodeus sericeus
bitterling

Sawbwa resplendens minimum length 1cm
Sawbwa barb

Semaprochilodus insignis
prochilodus

Semaprochilodus taeniurus
FlagtailProchilodus

Spathodus erythrodon
Blue Spotted Goby Cichlid

Sphaerichthys osphronemoides
Chocolate Gourami

Females only Sturisoma panamense minimum length 8cm
Armoured Catfish

Symphysodon spp.
Discus

Males only Synodontis decorus minimum length 10cm
catfish

Synodontis multipunctatus
African Catfish

Synodontis nigriventris
Upsidedown Catfish

Tanganicodus irsacae
Goby Cichlid

Tanichthys albonubes
White Cloud

Tateurndina ocellicauda
Peacock gudgeon

Telmatherina ladigesi
Celebes Rainbow

Thayeria spp.
Hockey stick Tetra

Thoracocharax spp.
Hatchet Fish

Toxotes jaculator
archer

Trichogaster leeri
Pearl Gourami

Trichogaster microlepis
Moonbeam Gourami

Trichogaster trichopterus
Golden Gourami

Trichopsis pumilus
gourami

Trichopsis vittatus
gourami

Trinectes maculatus
flounder

Triportheus spp.
False Hatchet

Tropheus spp.
African Cichlids

Xiphophorus halleri
Swordtail

Xiphophorus maculatus
Platy

Xiphophorus variatus
Variegated Platy

Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki of length 1.5cm and over
Dwarf chain loach


Live freshwater fish may only be imported from approved countries listed below.

Bahrain
Belgium
China
Federated States of Micronesia
Fiji
French Polynesia
Germany
Hong Kong
Indonesia
Kenya
Malaysia
New Caledonia
New Zealand
Philippines
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Seychelles
Singapore
Solomon Islands
South Africa
Sri Lanka
Thailand
United States of America (USA)


Fish Species Restricted for Importation into Western Australia

Under Regulation 176 of the Fish Resources Management Regulations 1995 , a person must not bring into the State a species of fish not endemic to the State without the written approval, or written authority, of the Executive Director of the Department of Fisheries.

Please contact the Translocation Officer at the Department of Fisheries Head Office for further information and to request a Translocation Application Pack.

PLEASE NOTE: This list does not relate to aquatic snails or plants. The importation of aquatic snails, plants or declared plants are covered under the Plant Disease Act 1914, the Plant Diseases Regulations 1989 and the Agriculture and Related Resource Protection Act 1976. For further information on these matters, please contact the WA Quarantine and Inspection Service on (08) 9311 5333.

Class 1

Species listed as noxious under Schedule 5 of the Fish Resources Management Regulations 1995 and prohibited to be imported into the State.

Noxious Fish:
Grass carp Ctenopharyngodon idellus 
Nile perch Lates niloticus 
Parasitic catfish Family: Trichomycteridae 
Pike cichlid Crenicichla lepidota 
Piranha Serrasalmus spp. 
Snakehead Channa spp. 
Tiger catfish Pseudoplatystoma fasciatum 
Tigerfish Hydrocynus goliath 
Walking catfish Clarias batrachus 
Weatherloach Misgurnus anguillicaudatus 


Under the Fish Resources Management Act 1994 a person must not:

* keep, breed, hatch or culture any noxious fish;

* have in the person's possession any noxious fish;

* consign or convey any noxious fish;

* release any noxious fish into any waters; or

* put any noxious fish into a container or receptacle in which it might remain alive.

In addition, a person must not bring any fish into the State, if the fish is prescribed to be noxious.


Class 2

Species of fish not to be imported into the State without the prior written approval or written authority of the Executive Director of the Department of Fisheries, and species of fish that may only be imported into WA with the written approval of the Executive Director, in accordance with a policy relevant to that species.

Freshwater Fish
Salmonids Oncorhynchus mykiss,
Salmo trutta,
Salmo salar 
Australian bass Macquaria novemaculeatas 
Estuary perch Macquaria colonorum 
Barramundi Lates calcarifer
Murray cod Maccullochella spp. 
Golden perch Macquaria ambigua 
Eels Anguilla australia
A. obscura
A. reinhardtii 
Catfish Tandanus tandanus (greater than 8cm in length) 
Gambusia Gambusia affinis,
Gambusia holbrookii
Redfin perch Perca fluviatilis
Silver perch * Bidyanus bidyanus 

* Silver perch may only be imported in accordance with Fisheries Management Paper No 145, ?The aquaculture of non-endemic species in Western Australia, silver perch', October 2000.


Marine Fish
Cods Epinephelus spp. 
Dolphinfish Coryphaena hippurus 
Coral trout Plectropomus spp. 
Spariids Sparidae spp. 

Molluscs
Edible oysters Ostreidae spp. 
Scallops Pectinidae spp. 
Mussels Mytilus edulis planulatus
M galloprovincialis
Clams Tridacnidae spp. 
Abalone Haliotis spp.
Trochus Tectus niloticus

Crustaceans
Marron Cherax tenuimanus 
Yabbies Cherax albidus
Cherax destructor 
Cherabin Macrobrachium spp. 
Western rock lobster Panulirus cygnus
Prawns Penaeus spp. 
Redclaw * Cherax quadricarinatus 

* Redclaw crayfish may only be imported in accordance with Fisheries Management Paper No. 100, ?The aquaculture of non-endemic species in Western Australia, Redclaw crayfish', June 1997.


Queensland
Prohibited fish
Certain introduced fish are declared noxious in Queensland. Noxious fish can not be brought into
Queensland.

The list of prohibited fish is subject to change and includes:

Tilapia 
European carp
Mosquito fish 
Largemouth bass

For further information contact the Queensland Department of Primary Industries, Fisheries and
Forestry or the Queensland Fisheries Management Authority.


----------



## Lupin

UK:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/item.php?news=958

*Fish imports restricted*
CEFAS has added dozens of additional species to its list of fish that cannot be legitimately imported under a tropical fish import licence, which could lead to a drop in imports of unusual fish. 

The revision affects Schedule II of the DOF 8T tropical fish import licence and means that retailers and wholesalers will no longer be able to import many unusual fish species without obtaining a special coldwater fish import licence and a full health certificate. 

The species covered by the list include a range of barbs and other cyprinids, North American, Asian and European coldwater fishes, all crayfish species with the exception of Cherax quadricarinatus and 19 different loach genera.

The Centre for Environment, Fisheries and Aquaculture Science (CEFAS) says that the new measures have been introduced because some companies were bringing in species that were not covered under the import licences they held: 

"Some importers and licence holders have assumed that all fish on an availability list from a tropical aquaria fish supplier can be legally imported as tropical aquaria species. This is often not the case."

CEFAS says that the DOF 8T tropical fish import licence must only be used to import tropical fish incapable of surviving in the wild in the UK. It believes that some of the fish being imported recently under the licence are technically coldwater and it has published the revision to clarify the species and genera that it is illegal to import under the DOF 8T tropical fish import licence.

*Trade confusion*
When news of the revisions of the import legislation reached the trade last week it appeared to be causing some confusion. Practical Fishkeeping spoke to one major retailer who believed that the revision was referring to fishes that were being banned under the Import of Live Fish Act (IFLA), seemingly without notice or consultation. This is not the case. 

However, the fishes added to the list are candidates for the ILFA list and their imports may be restricted in the future. Some of the fishes on the revised DOF 8T Schedule II list, such as Myxocyprinus asiaticus, are effectively banned from sale under the Prohibition of Keeping or Release of Live Fish (Specified Species) Order 1998, but many others are still legal to import providing dealers obtain the appropriate documentation to do so. 

Keith Davenport, Chief Executive of the Ornamental Aquatic Trade Association (OATA) told Practical Fishkeeping that this additional hurdle may be sufficient to limit the range of unusual tropical fish species capable of withstanding slightly cooler conditions, such as many loaches. 

"The fish are being regarded as coldwater species for the purposes of the fish health regulations. They are also candidates for going on ILFA. They would require a DOF 1 - a full health certificate prior to import. 

"It might have exactly the same or a worse impact than an ILFA listing because if they are caught from the wild you can't obtain a DOF 1. There is a statement in the DOF 1 legislation which states that any fish imported under the licence must come from farms, not from the wild."

CEFAS said that the list is indicative, and therefore not complete, and has advised importers to contact them before importing some species such as loaches of the Schistura genus that are only listed to genus level: 

"It is the responsibility of prospective importers and licence holders to ensure before imports are arranged that none of the categories of fish/shellfish or individual species listed in Schedule II are imported under the DOF 8T licence?" said Davenport.

"If you or they have any difficulty in determining whether any species currently included (or likely to be included in future) in consignments covered by a DOF 8T are capable of surviving in Great Britain's natural aquatic environment you should refer the matter to the CEFAS Fish Health Inspectorate before importation takes place."

*When is a fish "coldwater"?*
Davenport says that as a rule of thumb a fish is regarded as coldwater when it can survive or breed below 10 degrees Celsius: "If a species can breed in UK conditions and survive below 10 C then officials would argue that the species could become invasive and are very likely to refuse to accept that species as tropical, irrespective of its origin.

"Anybody intending to import fish species that are new to trade, and may be capable of surviving below 15 C should think very carefully about it and perhaps seek advice from the relevant authorities."

Knowledge of the temperature tolerances on many of the unusual fish species listed is not easy to come by and with some new species fishkeepers may assume that the fish are tropical when they actually tolerate cooler water. 

Two species, the Amur sucker, Sarcocheilichthys sinensis and the Chinese sailfin sucker, Myxocyprinus asiaticus, are believed to have been illegally imported into the UK in the past under tropical fish import licences. CEFAS says that both species pose a risk to our environment if released: 

"Both species originate in the middle and headwaters of the Yangtse River where winter temperatures may be much lower than those experienced in British waters. A fish surviving in this environment would not meet our definition of a tropical aquarium species."

*What's included?*
The revision to Schedule II of the DOF 8T licence is shown below. Importantly, the list is indicative and not complete. Any fish that can survive below 15 C would be included in this list and must be imported using a DOF 1 import licence for coldwater fish. OATA advises importers to seek advice before importing fish that may fall within this category. 

Abramis ballerus, Blue bream
Abramis brama, Common bream
Acheilognathus sp., Giant bitterling
Acipenser sp., Sterlets and Sturgeon 
Alburnoides bipunctatus, Schneider
Alburnus alburnus, Bleak
Ambloplites rupestris, Rock bass
Ameiurus species, North American catfish
Amia calva, Bowfin
Anguilla sp., Eels
Aphanius apodus, Killifish/Pupfish
Aphanius dispar, Killifish/Pupfish
Aphredoderus sayanus, Pirate perch
Aristichthys/Hypophthalmichthys nobilis, Bighead carp
Aspius aspius, Asp
Barbatula sp., Loach
Barbus sp., Barbel species (excluding tropical barbs)
Beaufortia sp. except B. leveretti, Balitorine loaches
Blicca bjoerkna, Silver bream
Botia supercilliaris, Coldwater clown loach
Carassius auratus, Goldfish (Common and all varieties)
Carassius carassius, Crucian carp
Catostomus commersonii, Common White sucker
Centrarchus macropterus, Sunfish
Chaenobryttus gulosus, Sunfish
Chalcalburnus chalcoides, Danubian Bleak
Channa argus, Northern or Chinese Snakehead
Chlamydogobius eremius, Australian Desert goby
Chondrostoma genei, Laska nase
Chondrostoma nasus , Nase
Chondrostoma toxotoma, Toxostome
Cobitis sp., Cobitid loaches
Cookeolus japonicus, Longfinned Bullseye
Coregonus sp., Whitefish species
Ctenopharyngodon idella, Grass carp
Cycleptus elongatus, Blue sucker
Cyprinus carpio, Carp, Koi, Mirror, King, Common, Leather, Ghost
Dzihunia sp., Loach
Elassoma sp. - except E. evergladeii, Sunfish
Enneacanthus sp. - except E. chaetodon, Sunfish
Esox sp., Pike
Etheostoma sp., Darters
Fundulus diaphanus, Banded Killifish
Garra pingi pingi, Garra pingi pingi
Gasterosteus sp., Sticklebacks
Gobio gobio, Gudgeon
Hucho sp., Danubian Salmon and Taimen
Huso sp., Sturgeon/Sterlet
Hypophthalmichthys molitrix, Silver carp
Ictaluris sp., North American catfish
Jordanella sp. - except J. floridae, Flagfish
Koreocobitis sp., Loach
Lates calcarifer, Barramundi
Lefua sp., Loach
Lepisosteus oculatus, Spotted gar
Lepisosteus osseus, Longnose gar
Lepomis sp., Sunfish (including Pumpkinseed, Basses, crappies and bluegills)
Leptobotia sp., Loach
Leucaspis delineatus, Heckel's dace
Leucaspius delineatus, Sunbleak (Sundace, Belica, Motherless Minnow)
Leuciscus idus, Orfe, Golden, Black, Blue
Leuciscus leuciscus, Dace
Leuciscus souffia, Blageon
Leusiscus cephalus, Chub
Lota lota, Burbot
Macroramphosus scolopax, Snipefish
Micropterus dolomieu, Small mouthed Bass 
Micropterus salmoides, Large-mouthed black Bass
Misgurnis sp. - except M. anguillicaudatus (includes M. fossilis), Loach
Morone sp., Bass species and hybrids
Mylopharyngodon piceus, Carp, Chinese Black or Snail eating
Myxocyprinus asiaticus, Chinese Sucker, also known as Zebra hi-fin or banded shark/sucker
Noemacheilus sp. - except N. masyai, N. fasciatus, N. selangoricus, Loach
Notropis/Cyprinella, Shiners
Onchorynchus sp., Salmon, Trout
Oreonectes sp. - except O. platycephalus and O.anophthalmus, Loach
Orthrias sp., Loach
Parabotia maculosa, Loach
Paracobitis sp., Loach
Pelteobagrus brashnikowi, Amur Dragon Catfish 
Pelteobagrus fulvidraco, Catfish, Dragon (Yellow catfish)
Perca sp., Perch species
Phoxinus phoxinus, Minnow
Phoxinus/Chrosomus eos, Dace, Northern red belly (Common Minnow)
Pimephales promelas, Minnow, Fathead/Roseyred
Polyodon and Psephurus sp., Paddlefish
Polyprius americanus, Wreckfish
Pseudogastromyzon sp. - except P.loos, P. buas, P. doon, P. elongatus, P.myersi, P. fabgi, P. fasciatus, P. meihuashanensis, P. peristicus, Loach
Pseudorasbora parva, Topmouth Gudgeon (Clicker Barb)
Pseudoscaphirhynchus sp., Sturgeon/Sterlet
Rhinichthys atratulus, Blacknose Dace 
Rhodeus ocellatus, Stripeshoulder Bitterling
Rhodeus sericeus, Rhodeus amarus, European Bitterling
Rutilus rutilus, Roach
Sabanejewia sp., Loach
Salmo sp., Salmon, Trout
Salvelinus sp., Charr
Sander/ Stizostedion sp., Pike perch (including zander)
Sarcochilicthys sinensis, Gudgeon, Chinese Lake (Amur Sucker)
Scaphirhynchus sp., Sturgeon/Sterlet
Scardinius erythrophthalmus, Rudd, Common, Silver, Gold
Schistura species - please consult with the FHI at Cefas if you are considering importing any Schistura species new to trade, many Schistura species are tolerant of cold water temperatures, Loach
Seminemacheilus sp., Loach
Silurus sp., Catfish
Siniperca chuatsi, Freshwater Grouper 
Thymallus thymallus, Grayling
Tiaroga sp., Loach
Tinca tinca, Tench, Common, Green, Golden
Tor khudree, Deccan Mahseer
Tor mosal, Copper Mahseer
Tor musullah, Humpback Mahseer
Tor progeneius, Jungha Mahseer
Tor putitora, Yellowfin or Golden Mahseer
Tor tor, Redfin Mahseer
Triplophysa sp. - except T. gracilis, T. microps, T. marmorata, T. yasinensis, Loach
Umbra sp., Mudminnow
Valencia letourneuxi, Corfu Toothcarp
Vimba vimba, Vimba
Zacco platypus, Dragon fish (also known as Pale Chub or Freshwater minnow)
Zacco temmincki, Taiwan Zacco
All species of Crayfish except Cherax quadricarinatus


----------

